# SERJ Championship 2011 GA. - ALA.- N.C .....



## HAWGHUNNA

and maybe Virginia and or other Eastern States.

I think that we should start this thread off by taking a good long look at Lake Robinson (South Carolina) as being the Lake of host for the 2011 Championship.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...7977,-82.30751&spn=0.031913,0.055275&t=h&z=14

A neutral site with pretty equal traveling distances involved, nearly one full year to get acquainted with the lake. Discussions took place once before about using electric power only, and I think that we would all agree that electric only would be fair.

Once we agree upon the site, we can move right along to other matters.


----------



## Jim Lee

We should set a date and off limits (if any) for those of you that qualify for next year. (we will try but our High Falls record is not the best)


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jim Lee said:


> We should set a date and off limits (if any) for those of you that qualify for next year. (we will try but our High Falls record is not the best)



Agreed, a date and off limits should be addressed immediately.

Jim,

High Falls may not host the J-BAIT this year ..... pending the out come of the 2010 J-BAIT EXPANSION THREAD. The J-BAIT could end up being a 2 day event, if we have 6 clubs invited to bring their top 6. We just need our other 2 reps. so that those discussions can begin.


----------



## Jerk

Good idea on getting this rolling early.  Let me know how NC can help!  I will be out of this discussion unless asked otherwise.

Good start this year!


----------



## MASTERBASS02

were in for sure again let me know as well and ill do what you need me to do for alabama's part.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk,Masterbass02,

You two guys were willing to step up for your state and become involved in the Regional, so welcome back to the 2011 discussions.

What do you guys think about Lake Robinson, does this location sit well with y'all?

Does electric power only, sound good?

Late March again in 2011?

4 days off limits, prior to the tourney?

Jerk, do you have contact info. on the Virginia Clubs?

If we plan on trying to get those guys involved (and I do), lets start right now, before the lake is chosen.


----------



## Jerk

Robinson sounds perfect.  Electric only is great.  Late March (or early April) .....great.  I don't have a preference on the prefishing.  I wouldn't mind allowing daylight to noon the day before the tourney for prefishing.  Won't hurt a thing.

I can/have contact Virginia's guys.  The electric only stipulation may cause them some trouble.  They use 9.9 HP's most of the year.  Let me work on that and I'll get back with you.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I just visited Virgina Bass Jons web site, and posted those guys an invitation to join in on the fun. I also provided a link to this thread, so, we will see if they are interested in joining in on a Regional Event, or not.

Here is a link to those guy's site.

http://web.ecomplanet.com/BULL2958/default.htm


----------



## MASTERBASS02

what about yellow jacket creek @ westpoint?I think thats a good spot for us. closer to every one than lucas was and a good challenge for all.


----------



## Jim Lee

Anywhere but High Falls!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> what about yellow jacket creek @ westpoint?I think thats a good spot for us. closer to every one than lucas was and a good challenge for all.



We may want to lean a lil' closer to Virginia, another top 6 boats from another state would be AWESOME, and West Point is a long ways from Virginia.

We need to get as close as possible to an equal traveling distance between the two state that are the farther est apart. IMO


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jim Lee said:


> Anywhere but High Falls!



Come on now ...... High Falls would be at least 30 miles closer for Team Tar Heels.


----------



## LIPS

anybody got a link to lake robinson?


----------



## MASTERBASS02

isnt there a river in south carolina? lets fish open water...


----------



## LIPS

i found this lake on Google earth. Long lake with lots of docks. Could be some good fishing.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

that place looks awsome on google. i like it from what ive seen.Maybe some of us get together have lunch and go check it out maybe even just a visiual.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Lips, I have a link provided on the #1 post. 

And if Lake Robinson is chosen as the lake that's to host the regional, I will sure try to ride up that way a time or two before the tourney ..... whether I make the cut to fish in the 2011 Regional or not.

It does look like a good'n.


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Lips, I have a link provided on the #1 post.
> 
> And if Lake Robinson is chosen as the lake that's to host the regional, I will sure try to ride up that way a time or two before the tourney ..... whether I make the cut to fish in the 2011 Regional or not.
> 
> It does look like a good'n.



yeah I know. where is the boat ramp???


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

There are a couple of Robinson lakes in SC. Which one is the right one?


----------



## MASTERBASS02

rat which 1 would you recomend?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> There are a couple of Robinson lakes in SC. Which one is the right one?



http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...7977,-82.30751&spn=0.031913,0.055275&t=h&z=14

This is the lake that was being discussed as hosting the tournament over 1 year ago. It is pretty well central between N.C & Ga./Ala. and it is 2000 acres.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> yeah I know. where is the boat ramp???



Zoom in at the dam, near the Warden's Office. There is a white pick up truck sitting on the ramp, and their boat is tied off at the dock.


----------



## russ010

HAWGHUNNA said:


> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...7977,-82.30751&spn=0.031913,0.055275&t=h&z=14
> 
> This is the lake that was being discussed as hosting the tournament over 1 year ago. It is pretty well central between N.C & Ga./Ala. and it is 2000 acres.



That is a big fish lake fellas... I used to fish it all the time when I lived up there for school

you'll catch a lot of big crappie too... they hit big bass lures


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

MASTERBASS02 said:


> rat which 1 would you recomend?



I think this one would be better because it is more centrally located. The other one is near Darlington SC. That would be over an hour closer for us. 
I aint above fishing one of the many rivers in SC either

Thanks for asking Masterbass.


----------



## russ010

this lake is about 30min off of I85... if any of y'all are spending the night, look for places to stay at in Greer. That's where the nearest hotels are and it's about 15min from the lake


----------



## MASTERBASS02

thanks for the info russ.all your info is helpful.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> thanks for the info russ.all your info is helpful.



Ditto.

 Russ, may have the team to beat, should they make it that far ...... through a tough field of Georgia Teams  , and if Lake Robinson is finalized as being the location to host the tournament.


----------



## LIPS

russ010 said:


> That is a big fish lake fellas... I used to fish it all the time when I lived up there for school
> 
> you'll catch a lot of big crappie too... they hit big bass lures



you got some pics of this place and the fish????


----------



## russ010

I didn't have a camera in college, and the cell phone pics I had are probably 20 cell phones ago.. I haven't fished there in nearly 8 years (wow how time flies)


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I haven't heard anything negative about the lake choice being Lake Robinson.

Jeff,Jerk,

What do y'all think?

Make this the official site, and move on to setting a date and off limits for practice?


----------



## Jerk

Lake Robinson it is.  Fine by me.  I don't pledge to speak for everyone by any stretch, but I just don't feel right about having any off limits prior to this tournament. 

A single tournament doesn't really decide "hands down" who the best team in that tournament is.  Never has never will.  What makes a fisherman is reading a piece of water, finding some fish, finding what they want, and patterning that into 8 hours of fishing.

You can't do some of that when you don't get to prefish.  

Put blind men on a lake, and it becomes more luck of who guesses right the fastest....so to speak.

Let's prefish.  My .02.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

i so go ahead im down for that lake but i dont like the day before prefish. you have all year go all year just not the day before. but i dont make the rules and will go by whatever they are.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

*LAKE ROBINSON in South Carolina will be the OFFICIAL site for the 2011 South Eastern Regional Championship.*

I say keep it to 4 days before the event off limit for prefish, anyone that tied out some fish on that Monday will probably find them dead on Saturday  ..... I'm just saying, that if no one is allowed on the lake, then the possibility of someone saying that someone else tied out fish will not be an issue ....... beside, I don't want y'all beatin' up on my hole the day before 

If by chance our team qualifies to fish the even, an effort will be made to visit the lake. If we don't get to, oh well, we will show up and try to find some fish within the tournament hours. I hardly ever prefish, it usually messes me up.


----------



## Jerk

If you tie them with small diameter twine on the upper lip, they can last as long as 8-10 days.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

sounds like you know alot about it


----------



## Jerk

It was a joke.......


----------



## Reminex

I don't think anyone who makes it to the serjc did it by cheating, well except me.  (GO LASERLURES!)  That being said I cant see worrying about tied off fish!?!   Is there any major tourney trail that prohibits prefishing?  Do the bassmasters or flw prohibit prefishing?  I think prefishing on at least friday should be allowed, I can't think of any reason to not allow it.  If this is the case it should be a 
2 day.  Course I still gots some sour grapes from not getting to prefish Lucas.  Finding all 4 of your fish at 2 o'clock on your home lake can have that effect.


----------



## Reminex

Jerk said:


> If you tie them with small diameter twine on the upper lip, they can last as long as 8-10 days.



if you use rubber baskets it helps alot.  tie a rope on a well marked tree about six inches below the water line and do it late in the day before the tourney.


----------



## Reminex

prefishing might mees some of us up more than it helps but Hawghunna, you got to admit prefishing couldn't have hurt us last time!


----------



## MASTERBASS02

bassmaster also have a person in the boat with the guys, or folling them. lets pre fish im with it and alabama is a go for prefishing.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Having an off - limits period to the lake evens the playing field IMHO.

Not everyone can take a week off work to practice ( I can though).

And yes the professional circuits have off limit periods.


----------



## Reminex

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Having an off - limits period to the lake evens the playing field IMHO.
> 
> Not everyone can take a week off work to practice ( I can though).
> 
> And yes the professional circuits have off limit periods.



thats why it should be friday open only, almost everyone could take off one day earlier right?  pros have off limits but they can practice the day before right?
allowing prefishing can even the field also, maybe a bracket can be made where those who want to prefish would be paired with someone from another state?  no cheating that way!


----------



## Jerk

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Having an off - limits period to the lake evens the playing field IMHO.
> 
> Not everyone can take a week off work to practice ( I can though).
> 
> And yes the professional circuits have off limit periods.



If this tourney means anything at all to you, you will have had quite a bit of time to prepare in advance to have that Friday beforehand off......so that you can prevent pulling into town on one good wheel at the very last minute late Friday night.

A little bit of adult preparation can prevent this altogether.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jeff and Jerk vote for no off limits, and they out number me 2 to 1.

So there will be no off limits for practice for the 2011 SERJ Championship.

Now we more along to determine a date ..... one week before Easter weekend 2011 (the same as 2010), is what I prepose.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

hh the date is good with me. and happy easter to all yall...
this year i will bring trophys for the top 3 places so take that off your list of duty's and whatever else you need me to do just holla.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> hh the date is good with me. and happy easter to all yall...
> this year i will bring trophys for the top 3 places so take that off your list of duty's and whatever else you need me to do just holla.



So you plan on making the top 6 in BAMA already , or, are you gonna come either way?

I gotta lot of fishin' to do before we even get a chance to qualify ...... but, I will be there either way.

Thanks for volunteering to bring trophies for the top 3 places, and I will be in touch with you (a lot) over the next 11 months ..... Happy Easter to you and yours as well.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

i will be there either way. i cant promote alabama jon boat fishing with out being there.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> i will be there either way. i cant promote alabama jon boat fishing with out being there.



Thanks Jeff, 

After all, you, me and Jerk are officials for the event, so yeah, we 3 need to attend whether we get to participate out of a boat or just do our JOB.

P.S ..... I'm gonna let the cup hang out at the shop of     http://www.jjsmagic.com/ for a while, but I'll shine it up and bring it with us.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Hey Guys,

I've had a link posted on Virginia Bass Jons site, as well as other Virginia Jonboat Club sites ever since this thread was started. I have received several e-mails from angler in Virginia showing that there is a lot of interest there for those guys to participate in next years Regional Tournament.

I just had to share this info. with you guys, to let you know that all of the efforts that were put forth to get this thing going are very appreciated and well worth it.

If and when Virginia decides to bring their top 6 teams to compete in the Regional Championship, I still feel as though the 2000 acre Lake Robinson will support 24 boats as opposed to 18.


----------



## Jerk

I agree.  Bring on VA.  I'll be there regardless also HH.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

I got a call this morning and had a question asked.

Our meeting is scheduled for the 16th for our state tournament and the SERJ is going to be discussed also being they kind of go hand in hand.

The question:

Are we, the members of the clubs of NC, allowed to pick our SERJ Director through a majority vote, or are we bound by the decision of the GA. Director who has already appointed our director?

Shouldn't that be a decision that the clubs of NC makes for itself?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Maybe it should be that North Carolina be able to pick their own representative, but, none of the other states have done so. Jeff Stone and Micheal Standridge were appointed by the Tournament Director, after they stepped up and decided that their State wanted to be involved. Those 2 guys committed themselves to communicate with their group of anglers in the regards of the SERJ Championship, and were at the tournament to compete. At that point, it was obvious that Jeff and Mike were willing to work together as a team with the Tournament Director, so why should we be expected to say that the N.C Representative relinquish his position, so that a vote could potentially replace him.

All of the representatives were chosen, after you rejected the invitation, and your chance at being the North Carolina  Representative.

The Representatives for Georgia, Alabama, and North Carolina are in place. Discussions on next year's event are underway, and IMHO, are going very smoothly.

Soon, Virginia could have their representative on board, as we have been discussing the SERJ Championship through e-mail.









NCRIVERRAT said:


> I got a call this morning and had a question asked.
> 
> Our meeting is scheduled for the 16th for our state tournament and the SERJ is going to be discussed also being they kind of go hand in hand.
> 
> The question:
> 
> Are we, the members of the clubs of NC, allowed to pick our SERJ Director through a majority vote, or are we bound by the decision of the GA. Director who has already appointed our director?
> 
> Shouldn't that be a decision that the clubs of NC makes for itself?


----------



## berryboys

Hawghunna, I can just about guarantee you as long as you continue to think that you can pick who represents what state in whatever capacity,that this tourney that all of you are working hard on will never be no more than JBFC CLUB--- not the  state of NC and GA,and ALABAMA,This tourney says SOUTHEAST REGIONAL,what gives anyone but the states themselves to pick who represents that particular state,or this thing so one sided that no one has a say in any of the decision making,no hard feelings just sounds as though its your way or no way?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Well I may be wrong, but I think that if a state has a qualifying tournament, the teams are set, and they decide not to fish for any reason, I dont think it is right to have the director pick just any 'ole half rate club to represent the state. 
You going to do this again if say the Florida team decides to skip the tournament this year? How about Virginia?
You going to select the Virginia representative? How about the Florida rep?

NC is not going to field a team for 2011 if we have no say in who is going to be our own leader, plain and simple.
There can not be anyone but you that see's the reasoning behind this


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

You have already chosen not to participate.

If I were you, I would feel fortunate to even think that an invitation would ever come my way again.

I've been through this with you on two separate occasions already.

If you want to fish in the event, take a back seat for once, sit back and learn how great things work out when people work as a team.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

It's not my way or the Highway Mr. Berry.

We have a Representative from North Carolina, Georgia, and Alabama. All of which competed in the first annual event, and work very well together.

So, it's gonna be done our way, until we get help from a representative from other states that may want to get involved.

But we may not have to worry about that, as long as they come over here and see all of the unnecessary bickering going on about who is, and who is not in charge of things.

Rat said that all y'all wanted was a neutral site, and someone from each state that was involved to be a part of the decision process. Now, you have both of those commands, so he starts making more.

If the JBFC has to stand alone again, then by all means, they have the support of the Georgia & Alabama Jonboat Circuits. And the rest of y'all can read about the outcome after the 2011 tournament is over.







berryboys said:


> Hawghunna, I can just about guarantee you as long as you continue to think that you can pick who represents what state in whatever capacity,that this tourney that all of you are working hard on will never be no more than JBFC CLUB--- not the  state of NC and GA,and ALABAMA,This tourney says SOUTHEAST REGIONAL,what gives anyone but the states themselves to pick who represents that particular state,or this thing so one sided that no one has a say in any of the decision making,no hard feelings just sounds as though its your way or no way?


----------



## Jerk

I wouldn't necessarily look at being the "NC rep" as any kind of position of power, Rat and Bill.  HH and I work well together.  I will handle communication between us and him as acting tournament director.  

It's not a big deal guys.


----------



## Reminex

Thanks to the reps from each state.  You guys stepped up when nobody else would!

Sorry NC guys but we didn't get to pick our rep, there was only one jonboater in the state who would work hard enough to get things going so Terry should forever be the rep for GA and tourney director IMHO.  Same goes for Micheal Stainbridge, he stepped up when everyone else was 
If yall ever want to be a part of this looks like youll have to find common ground with him, just like 3-4 clubs in GA are trying to become qualified for our state championship they have to go through Terry first.  I hope you guys dont hold yourselves and the rest of your clubs back b/c of your ego...but whatever.


----------



## berryboys

Well as far as being a representative Jerk,I never said i didn't think you would do a good job,and as for your other comment about running the jonboat world,well that was very typical ,I only stated a comment that I felt would possibly help NC get more involved,but I see that you can't make a comment without someone wanting to talk a little smack or cut you down for it on another website so you guys have at it


----------



## Reminex

berryboys said:


> Well as far as being a representative Jerk,I never said i didn't think you would do a good job,and as for your other comment about running the jonboat world,well that was very typical ,I only stated a comment that I felt would possibly help NC get more involved,but I see that you can't make a comment without someone wanting to talk a little smack or cut you down for it on another website so you guys have at it



Wow a little smack talk and all of a sudden you give up?  How could you ever fish against Rat?  youd be leavin the ramp before you backed the boat in 
I sure hope NC can resolve this so we can beat yall again at Robinson next year.   Thanks Terry for pullin this together and getting VA involved also.  Where can I find info on the Va clubs?  Websites?  Is there any clubs in Tenn, or S. Carolina?


----------



## berryboys

I can promise you this ,it would not be good for you guys if NC ever does send there top 6 to wherever,you guys don't have a clue of what you are asking for,and apparently Jerk is confused,I wouldn't have the job as NC REP,hope he does well with it,but until not just someone but all clubs from NC START WORKING TOGEATHER ,WE WILL never know


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Bill Berry aint EVER give up!!!!! First time I ever met him was at a boat ramp and he called me out to whip my tail because of my mouth. Been tight since

Jerk needs to start working for US instead of GA. We dont care how GA or Alabama got their representatives, We want to pick our own.

You boys would hate to see the REAL top 6 from NC
Our girls would beat your guys.  http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/...tosh 4-4-10/?action=view&current=4ce9418b.pbw


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

When we do decide who our representative is it just might be Jerk. I dont know of anybody that wants to do it including me. I just know that by a large majority that NC wants to handle things themselves.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> I just know that by a large majority that NC wants to handle things themselves.



Then you go right ahead and try to organize another Multi- State Tournament (as you did last year) and see if anyone shows up this time.

Please don't keep trying to detour everyone from wanting to be involved with this one.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Fine with me. Ga, Alabama, and JBFC.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Fine with me. Ga, Alabama, and JBFC = N.C.



And Va. and Miss..... should I name more 

Nah, not yet, why have all the fun tonite?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

So?


----------



## Reminex

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Bill Berry aint EVER give up!!!!! First time I ever met him was at a boat ramp and he called me out to whip my tail because of my mouth. Been tight since
> 
> Jerk needs to start working for US instead of GA. We dont care how GA or Alabama got their representatives, We want to pick our own.
> 
> You boys would hate to see the REAL top 6 from NC
> Our girls would beat your guys.  http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/...tosh 4-4-10/?action=view&current=4ce9418b.pbw



so let me get this straight
1. apparently Bill is like you and cant back up what he says since he called you out and didnt whip your butt.
2.You had the option to pick your own rep but you were to chicken to fish so Terry picked a lake that was fair for alabama and Ga and then you still wanted to complain
3.how could you decide a top six if everyone swaps boats after day 1?  
4.if your so good then bring it on.  no more excuses just come on, but dont expect us to bow down to you like your cronies do.  Make no mistake Ga will bring serious game.
5. I really hope both of us make our top 6 this year.  as great as you are im sure you will, especially if you swap boats after day 1 youll have twice the chance!  I cant wait to return the favor to NC and cut you off ALL DAY LONG!


----------



## Reminex

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Fine with me. Ga, Alabama, and JBFC.



wrong!!

Ga, Alabama, and North Carolina.  the best of NC from what I can tell!
Cant wait to whip little brother at stone mountain this weekend Jerk, to bad you cant be there, thanks for stepping up and getting this done!


----------



## Jerk

Get him!  He hates the rock.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> Get him!  He hates the rock.



Lips will be O.K at the rock, I just had to point him into the right direction.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

OK Remix, get you some boys and lets meet and fish instead of hiding behind HH and letting him pick our team. 
You such a big boy, bring it on...............

I can and have backed up every last thing I say. Proved it last year when we went up last year and won the JBFC. Matter of fact, I have won everthing I have fished. 
What you done??????


----------



## russ010

so much smack talk, so little action. Save it for the water and keep this thread clean.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> lets meet and fish instead of hiding behind HH and letting him pick our team.



I offered to let you N.C guys bring the top 6 from your "state championship" event, but you my friend, decided for the entire N.C Jonboat Circuit, that y'all would not accept the opportunity to help us (Ga. & Ala.) get this event rollin'...... well, as it turned out, you were not the spokes person for the entire state.

We had 5 teams from your state, that were willing to see that N.C did not miss the oportunity.

Hey, it seems like I have already tried to explain that this was your fault and not mine, at least once ..... and anyone can read through this thread as well as 2 others, and draw their own conclusion as to what really went down.

So, blame me if you wish, I'm kinda used to it by now.


----------



## Reminex

NCRIVERRAT said:


> OK Remix, get you some boys and lets meet and fish instead of hiding behind HH and letting him pick our team.
> You such a big boy, bring it on...............
> 
> I can and have backed up every last thing I say. Proved it last year when we went up last year and won the JBFC. Matter of fact, I have won everthing I have fished.
> What you done??????



Like you would actually show
Wow, you won the JBFC.  Im sorry I didn't know that, that changes everything.

I fish maybe 20 times in a whole year for the last 6 years and have managed to qualify for any event that is available.
I fish lakes that ive been on 10 times against guys who have fished them hundreds of times and do just fine.
I finished 4th in our state championship and threw back a 12" fish at weigh in just to make sure our team wouldn't lose the team championship, that fish would have won the state championship by the way(I did it so we wouldn't lose the weight of my big fish just incase it tensed up and only measured 11 15/16")
I don't live to fish like some of you guys, I just go and have fun.
Oh by the way I finished 9th at the first SERJ championship..where did you place?

If you qualify for the 2nd SERJC I hope to see you there.
LWB is having a 2-day at Lucas in 2 weeks, come on down and show us how great you are so we will forever know you are the man.  I know you get asked this all the time but why don't you go pro and fish for the big money?...KVD woudnt stand a chance


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

O.K,

Back to the tournament .....

We have a Lake - Lake Robinson,S.C

We have - Electric Power Only

We have - No Off Limit Dates for Practice

In 2011, Easter Sunday will be on April 24th, I prepose the date of April 2nd 2011 as the date to hold the 2nd Annual SERJ Championship.

And about the entry fees, I prepose that they stay the same ($600.00 per state).

Jeff, Jerk, any objections?


----------



## MASTERBASS02

it all still looks good to me.no objections.


----------



## Jerk

Sounds good.

Next question I have would be this.  IF NC does get together and come to terms as a state unit on the state championship, and 3 of the top 6 teams in that tourney don't want to go to SC (which, based on past experiences, is very likely), what will be the official rule on that?  Can we bring ONE substitute team?  Just clarify this for me.  I can see this happening pretty easily.

Thanks


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Next question I have would be this.  IF NC does get together and come to terms as a state unit on the state championship, and 3 of the top 6 teams in that tourney don't want to go to SC (which, based on past experiences, is very likely), what will be the official rule on that?  Can we bring ONE substitute team?  Just clarify this for me.  I can see this happening pretty easily.
> 
> Thanks



I say that, we had a #7 seed only as an (1) alternate team in 2010, so why not carry over the same rule.

How about it MASTERBASS2?


----------



## russ010

Reminex said:


> I don't live to fish like some of you guys, I just go and have fun.



that's what jon boat fishing is all about.. if you want more - get a $40K rig and fish with the big boys in B.A.S.S.

leave the peddling stuff at home, just shut up and fish


----------



## MASTERBASS02

1 alternate spot is ok. i do however thank it should be total weight of the 6 boats like it was supposed to be this year.not the amount of the lowest club.reward the clubs for being all in.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> 1 alternate spot is ok. i do however thank it should be total weight of the 6 boats like it was supposed to be this year.not the amount of the lowest club.reward the clubs for being all in.



Add to format - Each State Will Be Allowed To Use One (1) Alternate Team, And that Team Must Be The #7 Seed Team From The Event In Which The Other 6 Teams Qualified.

And I agree that the total weight from every state's team should be added to determine *State Team Champions*

Jerk?


----------



## Jerk

I have to agree with that.  Thanks for making an exception at this last one.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> I have to agree with that.  Thanks for making an exception at this last one.



I think that's what really let us that hey, the 3 of us can work this deal out. We worked together on this deal, let things flow into action, and now we can lay down some true boundaries for 2011.

Not one person was heard crying about anything concerning the way that we got together and competed, greeted, and eated. (oh, I mean ate)

Again, here's to you guys


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Format Note - Every team's weight will be added for the respective state in which that team is representing. If your state for what ever reason brings less than the 6 qualifying teams, your state will obviously be at a numbers disadvantage, as far as winning the SERJ CUP.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

looking good so far.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Anyone know of any other pics that were taken at the SERJ CHAMPIONSHIP?

I'm building a web site, and would like to add more pics, if there is any.

Here's the Link, so that you can see what I have so far. Gonna add a page that shows everyones name and results soon.

http://serjchamp.webs.com/

Also, Jerk ..... provide me an e-mail address and JBFC web address and I'll add y'alls contact info to the site.

Thanks for your info Jeff.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

the web site looks good.good job hh


----------



## Jerk

jbfc.club.officelive.com

mstandridge26@hotmail.com

Try to get a pic of the weigh in board/trailer.  That was a neat deal!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> jbfc.club.officelive.com
> 
> mstandridge26@hotmail.com
> 
> Try to get a pic of the weigh in board/trailer.  That was a neat deal!




There is a couple of pics of the weigh-in trailer on the new SERJ Web Site, I have also added a results page and a rules and entry fee page.


http://serjchamp.webs.com/


Thanks for the compliment on the trailer, it helps us to show off our sponsors a Lil' Bit as we pull it around. And helps in giving the big event feeling/look.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

ANNOUNCEMENT : The South Eastern Regional Jonboat Champions each year will receive a FREE Champions Provisional to compete in the following year's SERJ Championship.

If the Reigning Champions were to qualify to represent their State's top 6 teams, then obviously, their weight would be counted for their State's total Team weight.

If the Reigning Champions do not qualify in their state's top 6, then their weight would not be counted for their State's total Team weight. They (the reigning  champs) would only be invited to fish for cash & prizes.

P.S ...... This provisional was brought up before this year's event, but, a decision was not finalized until now.

Congrats again to "TEAM YARTER", our reigning SERJ Champions.

NOTE : The entry fees for each state will remain at $600.00.


----------



## LIPS

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Well I may be wrong, but I think that if a state has a qualifying tournament, the teams are set, and they decide not to fish for any reason, I dont think it is right to have the director pick just any 'ole half rate club to represent the state.
> You going to do this again if say the Florida team decides to skip the tournament this year? How about Virginia?
> You going to select the Virginia representative? How about the Florida rep?
> 
> NC is not going to field a team for 2011 if we have no say in who is going to be our own leader, plain and simple.
> There can not be anyone but you that see's the reasoning behind this



I see the reasoning and I think that Hawghunna should add a I to the end of that SERJ.  for "invitational"



berryboys said:


> I can promise you this ,it would not be good for you guys if NC ever does send there top 6 to wherever,you guys don't have a clue of what you are asking for,and apparently Jerk is confused,I wouldn't have the job as NC REP,hope he does well with it,but until not just someone but all clubs from NC START WORKING TOGEATHER ,WE WILL never know



i didnt take that the same way you did Bill. Looks like your still touchy about fishing against J N L



Reminex said:


> wrong!!
> 
> Ga, Alabama, and North Carolina.  the best of NC from what I can tell!
> Cant wait to whip little brother at stone mountain this weekend Jerk, to bad you cant be there, thanks for stepping up and getting this done!



I didnt see a whippin from nobody but the Yarter boys. lol



HAWGHUNNA said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT : The South Eastern Regional Jonboat Champions each year will receive a FREE Champions Provisional to compete in the following year's SERJ Championship.
> 
> If the Reigning Champions were to qualify to represent their State's top 6 teams, then obviously, their weight would be counted for their State's total Team weight.
> 
> If the Reigning Champions do not qualify in their state's top 6, then their weight would not be counted for their State's total Team weight. They (the reigning  champs) would only be invited to fish for cash & prizes.
> 
> P.S ...... This provisional was brought up before this year's event, but, a decision was not finalized until now.
> 
> Congrats again to "TEAM YARTER", our reigning SERJ Champions.
> 
> NOTE : The entry fees for each state will remain at $600.00.



Free as in no Payment?  Or just invited back.  I think they should put in the same 100 bucks as the boaters that qualified for the event worked hard all year to do so.


----------



## LIPS

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Bill Berry aint EVER give up!!!!! First time I ever met him was at a boat ramp and he called me out to whip my tail because of my mouth. Been tight since
> 
> Jerk needs to start working for US instead of GA. We dont care how GA or Alabama got their representatives, We want to pick our own.
> 
> You boys would hate to see the REAL top 6 from NC
> Our girls would beat your guys.  http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/...tosh 4-4-10/?action=view&current=4ce9418b.pbw



I think he did "GIVE UP" Matter of fact he quit the entire JBFC.  

Not trying to start no crap or nothing but come on.  Go fish. Water is water and if you want a spot for yours throw an anchor and pull the trolling motor up.  Most clubs have a rule like that.


Might need a rule about that in this event.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Yep, the SERJ Champions each year, will receive a no entry fee berth into the following year's event.


----------



## berryboys

Lips,why do you continue to harp about crap that happened 3 years ago,I don't how many times I have to say ,what happened happened,its over quit talking about it,because I quit 3 years ago


----------



## berryboys

I believe you just like to try to keep some stuff stirred up,is that what it is,and just so you know ,that I am very content with fishing with the championship jonboat club,and whatever big boat open tournies I decide on,


----------



## LIPS

Well, I am glad to see you fishing again atleast.  Lots of discussion over on the jbfc forum.  Hope you guys can agree to qualify to fish the event vs picking a team and make it next year.  But I think riverrat wants to just have a hand picked team.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

SERJ Champiopnship 2011 News Update.

The guys in Virginia thought that reconsidering the electric only rule for the 2011 SERJ Championship may stir up more interest from anglers in most of their clubs.

After forwarding an e-mail to Mike and Jeff, for their evaluations ..... we have decided, that in the best interest of the tournament, and that the fairest thing to do to keep the competition on an even playing field was to keep the electric only rule in place for the 2011 event.

If Virginia were to decide to become involved with this event, they would have a member join the SERJ Championship Committee, and an opportunity to compete with gasoline powered outboards (9.9 hp max) would definitely be brought up and voted on for the 2012 event.


----------



## Jerk

I will place by vote now on the early ballot......

Nay.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

*Sponsor Relations .....*

Guys,

I have began to search for a Primary Title Sponsor, as well as associate/product sponsors for our Regional Championship.

TinBoats.net has agreed to send us two (2) XL Tee Shirts and some other goodies for the 2011 championship event.  

I have provided a link with pics of the Tees, while you are over on the site, register to the forum. It is a terrific site, where you can learn any and everything about things concerning JONBOATS.

Drop Jim (the administrator) a line to let him know that you appreciate his support towards America's Biggest Jonboat Event ..... The SERJ Championship. 

http://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=11305


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Russ hooked me up a year or so ago, awesome site and I will drop a thank you off over there Terry


----------



## russ010

thats awesome... nice work Terry


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

*Sponsor Relations .....*

Guys,

Based on a post over on the Jonboat Bass Fishing Club (N.C) forum, the Lake Robinson Lake Ranger insisted that everyone that launches a boat there, has an emergency whistle on board their boat. 
*
"Constant Threat Baits"* will furnish each qualifying team that participates in the 2011 SERJ Championship a new whistle on a floating key chain to keep in their boat.

And, I can probably talk the owner of CTB into building enough baits to supply each angler that participates, with at least one custom bait each again next year.  , and maybe some lure packages (6 total) for the top 6 places.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

Good deal terry.let me get to work and see what i can get for the guys.


----------



## Jim Lee

I will take care of a measure board for Big Bass.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> Good deal terry.let me get to work and see what i can get for the guys.



Thanks Jeff, 

We need to keep posts of sponsors and type of products ect. here, so that we don't get sponsor conflicts.

Example :Take the "Gator Grip" Professional Series Fish Ruler that Jim Lee is going to order for the tournament, for instance. We would not want to target a second "Fish Ruler Company". The sponsors like to be exclusive (so to speak), so that their product receives the full attention and appreciation that the sponsor deserves.



Jim Lee said:


> I will take care of a measure board for Big Bass.



Thank you for taking care of the specially engraved measuring board Jim, those are always a very special part of the event(s).

http://gatorgrip.com/cart/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=14


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Guys,

We have an exclusive swim bait sponsor for the 2011 SERJ Championship.

The High Powered Herring Swim Bait Co., has agreed to donate us two (2) Swim Baits for the event. Owner. Randall Kirkpatrick is a well renowned swin bait specialist, and has poured years of research and development into his High Powered Herring Swim Baits.

Please check out the web site (link provided below) for information on the swim baits, and Randall's Fish Atlanta Guide Service information can be found on this same site as well. 

http://fishatl.com/swimbait.html

Randall, we appreciate all of the support that you give us jonboat anglers.


----------



## Jerk

I am working on getting a couple of embroidered weigh in bags as well.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> I am working on getting a couple of embroidered weigh in bags as well.



Awesome, 

That is a great idea Jerk.

Please provide a link.

And, thanks for your efforts.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

i would like a personalized weigh in bag.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Hey Fellows,

I got the 2 XL T-Shirts from Tinboats.net in the mail ..... and there was 10 spinner baits included in the package that the site administrator (Jim) makes.

Provided is a link to view the baits, just scroll down a lil' bit once you get on the thread.

http://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=13430

PS .... Please let Jim know how much we appreciate his support of our SERJ Championship.


----------



## russ010

dangit I'm gonna have to scold Jim for sending them spinnerbaits... well, there's another bait I have now (that nobody else does) that everybody will have one day


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LOL ..... I will try to get everything that ain't nailed down Russ. These guys that qualify ..... deserve it.


----------



## russ010

HAWGHUNNA said:


> These guys that qualify ..... deserve it.



I'm just kiddin man - and you said it best - they do deserve it


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MY GOAL IS A TOP 6 FINISH FROM HERE UNTIL SOUTH CAROLINA, THEN WE GET 4-REEL


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> MY GOAL IS A TOP 6 FINISH FROM HERE UNTIL SOUTH CAROLINA, THEN WE GET 4-REEL



how about some 2 time ga champs lol


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> how about some 2 time ga champs lol



Yep, that's what I'm talkin' bout


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

LIPS said:


> how about some 2 time ga champs lol



Hey Lips!!!!! Hows things going down there?


----------



## LIPS

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Hey Lips!!!!! Hows things going down there?



preparing to set the trap.  You like peanut butter or cheese fat boy?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Get that trap ready buddy. Fat boy likes cheese....................

Just remember, this time it aint going to be the same rejects that showed up last year. That was like sending the high school JV football team to play the Duke basketball team. Way overmatched................
I was impressed with the fish you guys turned in, but those GA boys should have beaten you by 40 or 50 pounds, maybe I was giving them too much credit.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Get that trap ready buddy. Fat boy likes cheese....................
> 
> Just remember, this time it aint going to be the same rejects that showed up last year. That was like sending the high school JV football team to play the Duke basketball team. Way overmatched................
> I was impressed with the fish you guys turned in, but those GA boys should have beaten you by 40 or 50 pounds, maybe I was giving them too much credit.



You did right Rat, My partner and I dropped the ball on that one. Or it could have been 50 or 60 lbs.

I just hope that the Georgia Team from this year will be as pumped about the tourney as last year's team was.

I look forward to meeting you, whether I make the team or not. See ya in S.C come next April.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Look forward to meeting you and team GA. I hope I can make the top 6, pretty sure I can but you never know. 

I think I can talk enough smack to make sure everybody is on their "A" game


----------



## LIPS

Well, If I qualify I got another $50 on GA.  You in?




NCRIVERRAT said:


> Get that trap ready buddy. Fat boy likes cheese....................
> 
> Just remember, this time it aint going to be the same rejects that showed up last year. That was like sending the high school JV football team to play the Duke basketball team. Way overmatched................
> I was impressed with the fish you guys turned in, but those GA boys should have beaten you by 40 or 50 pounds, maybe I was giving them too much credit.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Lets put $50 on it if you don't qualify.

I would say the GA team would be far better off.


----------



## LIPS

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Lets put $50 on it if you don't qualify.
> 
> I would say the GA team would be far better off.



If I dont qualify, I might just be there to hang out.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Bring $50 bucks.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

Alabama top 6
1.danny milner and brent eiland
2.james hawthorne and bryan britton
3.jeff berry and eric moss
4.daniel britton and tommy gotham
5.jeff stone and jean vachon
6.rick roop and bo laberson
alt boat mark cameron and jerry lee savage.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> Alabama top 6
> 1.danny milner and brent eiland
> 2.james hawthorne and bryan britton
> 3.jeff berry and eric moss
> 4.daniel britton and tommy gotham
> 5.jeff stone and jean vachon
> 6.rick roop and bo laberson
> alt boat mark cameron and jerry lee savage.



Congratulations to Team Alabama. April will be here before you know it.

Team Georgia will be listed on Monday.

It is very exciting to know that this event has become well excepted in the Jonboat Community, and I look forward to our second annual Tournament.

Thanks for posting Jeff.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

TEAM GEORGIA 2011 IS CHOMPIN' AT THE BIT TO DEFEND OUR CUP!!!!

I'm very proud to announce our Representatives ......

Jeff Cash & David Baity - Representing BANG 
Danny Colquitt & Billy Stanly - Representing HVBA
Russ Edwards & Chris Meyer - Representing BANG
Daniel Standrige & Josh Combs - Representing SJA
Mike Smith & Donnie Boone - Representing JBA
Wayne Glaze & Papa Glaze - Representing SJA

Alternate Team for Georgia - Terry Lee & Mike Wood - Representing LWB

Also competing, via 2010 CHAMPIONS PROVISIONAL: From Georgia - Blake & Jay Yarter - Representing HVBA - NOTE: Blake & Jay will be allowed to partake in the event for cash and prizes only. Their weight will not count towards the total weight for Team Georgia (Since they did not qualify for the 2011 Team).  

I'll be on the hunt for more sponsorship in the coming months guys, looking forward to defending the SERJ CUP & CHAMPIONSHIP.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Hey Lips, see you in SC.

The Championship club took the trophy's home with us today.

HH, how does the payout work for the SERJ tournament? I looked on the website for the SERJ and couldn't find it.

I will get you the names of our team as soon as I get the paperwork.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Hey Lips, see you in SC.
> 
> The Championship club took the trophy's home with us today.
> 
> HH, how does the payout work for the SERJ tournament? I looked on the website for the SERJ and couldn't find it.
> 
> I will get you the names of our team as soon as I get the paperwork.



Rat,

Did you have teams listed here, and then removed them?

If so, this ain't gonna be good.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

What do you mean this aint going to be good??? 

They were here but I was trying to do it by memory and the order of the teams go mixed up. The results was posted on the Bassbusters board and I seen it was wrong. 
I was just trying to make sure it was correct so nobody would be flipping out or something if it was not perfect!!!!!! No need to go all anal. If you dont want us to fish just say so

Here are the results in the correct order.

1. James and Russell 27.8 (championship/bassbusters)
2. Berry Boys 24.10 (championship)
3. Steve and Tim 24.9 (championship)
4. Junior and Rat 23.6 (championship)
5. Chris and Derrick 22.7 (championship)
6. James and Doug 19.4 (shallow river)
7. Sammy and David 19.0 (bassbusters)



Here are the official results


----------



## MASTERBASS02

thats pretty much the same list.rat do you have last names?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Thats the the same except I had James and Doug off the list and Sammy and David in 6th. I knew the top 5 because they were from my club, the rest I was was guessing.

I will get the last names as soon as I find out.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I never knew that you had posted names, until it was brought to my attention.

I just don't like funny business, period.

You got a link to the Bass Busters' site?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

There aint no funny business going on on this end. What am I going to do, get some pro's or something to go to SC and fish out of a jon boat for peanuts?

I am being straight up here. No fooling around.

The Bassbusters site is: 

www.bassbusters.net


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

You know whats funny? Lips couldn't catch a bream off a bed with a tube of crickets until the Berry Boys taught that yungun how to fish.
Now they are meeting up in SC of all places to square off


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> There aint no funny business going on on this end. What am I going to do, get some pro's or something to go to SC and fish out of a jon boat for peanuts?
> 
> I am being straight up here. No fooling around.
> 
> The Bassbusters site is:
> 
> www.bassbusters.net



I just want the nuts to go to the anglers that earned and deserve the rights to compete for them. I trust that you are being strait up Rat.

I look forward to working with you and Jeff, to put together a great championship event for all of our qualifying anglers to enjoy.

Thanks, for the link and your help.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Now they are meeting up in SC of all places to square off



Yep, and that YOUNG GUN will be ready too.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Thanks, I worked my behind off just to get to this point and had a lot of help to get there. We took a dysfunctional screwed up mess and whipped it together to a point where we could all get together and compete without having fist fights and stabbings afterward. 

Our guy's earned the right to go to SC and for the first time there is actually real intrest in it.

Next year is going to be even better when the JBFC gets their act together.


----------



## russ010

Terry - Rat did everything legit... I checked his names against the website a while back. He's being straight up.

Look forward to meeting all yall in April.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Thanks, I worked my behind off just to get to this point and had a lot of help to get there. We took a dysfunctional screwed up mess and whipped it together to a point where we could all get together and compete without having fist fights and stabbings afterward.
> 
> Our guy's earned the right to go to SC and for the first time there is actually real intrest in it.
> 
> Next year is going to be even better when the JBFC gets their act together.



I know there's a lot of work involved in putting together a State Championship. We have 6 clubs involved (7 in 2011), so yeah ......

That's the way that it needs to be, earn your way ..... not hand picking teams.

Glad to hear that the JBFC will be involved again next year.



russ010 said:


> Terry - Rat did everything legit... I checked his names against the website a while back. He's being straight up.
> 
> Look forward to meeting all yall in April.



Thanks Russ,

Someone had just questioned the edited post. Thanks for the being alert.


----------



## JRfromNC

How does the pay back work on this tournament? Does all the money go to the State team that wins it?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

JRfromNC said:


> How does the pay back work on this tournament? Does all the money go to the State team that wins it?



Welcome to the forum JR, I appreciate your interest in becoming involved with the 2011 SERJ Championship.

Last year's payout was as follows .....

Individual 2 man teams got the dough.

1st place - $1,200.00
2nd place - $400.00
3rd place - $200.00

An optional $10.00 per angler Big Bass pot will be available as well.

The heaviest combined weight per state, will decide who wins the Cup.

Everyone seemed to like this payout format, if MASTERBASS02, and NCRIVERRAT agree ..... I say keep it the same.


----------



## LIPS

NCRIVERRAT said:


> You know whats funny? Lips couldn't catch a bream off a bed with a tube of crickets until the Berry Boys taught that yungun how to fish.
> Now they are meeting up in SC of all places to square off



Please!!!  I will just leave that alone.  I just hope team RAT and DINGLE BERRY'S show up.

I plan on bringing a sack like the photo above.

P.S. Are there any dates off limits on this lake.  I got a vacation to plan.


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Welcome to the forum JR, I appreciate your interest in becoming involved with the 2011 SERJ Championship.
> 
> Last year's payout was as follows .....
> 
> Individual 2 man teams got the dough.
> 
> 1st place - $1,200.00
> 2nd place - $400.00
> 3rd place - $200.00
> 
> An optional $10.00 per angler Big Bass pot will be available as well.
> 
> The heaviest combined weight per state, will decide who wins the Cup.
> 
> Everyone seemed to like this payout format, if MASTERBASS02, and NCRIVERRAT agree ..... I say keep it the same.



a 4th place spot would be good!  Just a suggestion.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

I have had a few people ask about the Serj and I have a question of my own.

Being this SERJ determines what state gets to bring home the cup for a year, why not reward the state that wins by awarding a good portion of the entry fees to that state to divide up among its members? That way at least the members of that states teams gets some of their money back for expenses.
It seens to me the way it is set up now its just another pot tourney with one winner and a triffling amount of money going to second and third. Under this format what incentive does a team have to compete if there one in 18 chance of getting money when it could be one in three?
We have beat each others brains out all year and this is basically a "fun" tournament to find out what state gets the bragging rights for a year.

I am bracing myself for your comments, so fire away.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> I have had a few people ask about the Serj and I have a question of my own.
> 
> Being this SERJ determines what state gets to bring home the cup for a year, why not reward the state that wins by awarding a good portion of the entry fees to that state to divide up among its members? That way at least the members of that states teams gets some of their money back for expenses.
> It seens to me the way it is set up now its just another pot tourney with one winner and a triffling amount of money going to second and third. Under this format what incentive does a team have to compete if there one in 18 chance of getting money when it could be one in three?
> We have beat each others brains out all year and this is basically a "fun" tournament to find out what state gets the bragging rights for a year.
> 
> I am bracing myself for your comments, so fire away.



Well, I may not even get a chance to compete this year!

But, if I were ..... Personally, I would much rather know that I was traveling to South Carolina to try to bring back $600.00 (1/2 of 1st place purse) in prize money, rather than just going to try to break even. It's worth the expenses, just for the experience and enjoyment of being involved with the tournament (which is probably what I'm gonna be paying for, without even fishing). But, maybe the guys will at least, let the cup ride back to Georgia with me 

With my opinion being voiced ...... there is 5 months before the tourney. So let's get a feel for what the competitors that actually qualified, would like to see in the payout format.


----------



## JRfromNC

I would like to see it "State vs State". Just like we fish our Classics "club vs club". I like fishing as a team just because it is a fun way to fish. I think the State that wins should take home the money. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## berryboys

I don't think this is just about money,I would like to see state vs state,I thought this was to see which state could work togeather and bring home the trophy,not just another open tournament.This is kinda a double standard,why would I want to help my teammates out and then they beat me and I get nothing,or I help my teammates out our state whips your butts and WE win the trophy and win a little money.


----------



## Jerk

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Next year is going to be even better when the JBFC gets their act together.



Dear Lord, whatever you do......don't hold your breath waiting on that to happen!


----------



## LIPS

I actually agree with the NC teams. Besides they dont have a chance anyway. lol

Lets bring all the money back to GA.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Na, we dont stand a chance. 

We are just donating our money for the enjoyment of the sport. Heck, would be surprized if half our back country bumkins remembers to bring their Zebco 22's and broke back minners anyways. I done told them to bring the good stuff and leave the sting and bottles and cane poles at the house.
We's going to be around some sho 'nuff top rate fishermen and need to put on our Sunday best bib overalls, an penny loafers............

I have talked to our boys and they all prefer the team type competition. I aint worried about the money, more of a pride thing anyway. 
I am just glad to be able to fish with these guys. If the NC team gets beat then whoever wins can rest assured that they beat the best jon boat fishermen NC has to offer.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I had someone from Team Georgia ask me about the substitute rule.

He wanted to know ..... if his qualifying partner could not make the trip, could he use a substitute from the alternate (#7 qualifying team) team?

I told him .... that I would get with MASTERBASS02 & NCRIVERRAT, for an official decision on substitutes.

What do you guys think?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

That is fine with me. 

They are a stand-by team anyway, so we might as well use them to fill out another team if need be.

Our alternate team has already threatened to bust some kneecaps of one of the top 6 just so they can go fish.

Got to like their spirit


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> That is fine with me.
> 
> They are a stand-by team anyway, so we might as well use them to fill out another team if need be.
> 
> Our alternate team has already threatened to bust some kneecaps of one of the top 6 just so they can go fish.
> 
> Got to like their spirit



OH YEAH,

I can appreciate that the SERJ Championship has some interest amongst the Jonboat Anglers from each state, and it is up to us (as state representatives) to keep the event appealing to our anglers.

Thanks NCRR, subs coming from the alternate team (7th place qualifiers) sounds good to me as well. But we will have to get Jeff's take on the sub rule before we make it official. 

Let's say that one of the top 6 teams can't make the event, and the 7th place team is used for the alternate. Should or Could the subs then be taken from the 8th place qualifying teams? We need a solid substitution rule in place that will cover such circumstances.

P.S ...... Since Mike & I placed in seventh through out qualifier (2010 J-BAIT), we may need to think about using the ole kneecap breaking scheme


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

I have said all along that each state should not go in the tournament short-handed. I would not want to win that way. 
Top 6 and 7th place (as alternate) earnend the right to go. 
I think if for some reason a team or member of that team can not make it it should go to the next in line. As long as it is in reason you should fill out the team.

Lets see what Jeff wants to do. As strict as the rules have been in the past, if he says leave it to the top 6 then I am with him. If he wants to change then it is fine with me too.


----------



## Fishinagain

HAWGHUNNA said:


> OH YEAH,
> 
> I can appreciate that the SERJ Championship has some interest amongst the Jonboat Anglers from each state, and it is up to us (as state representatives) to keep the event appealing to our anglers.
> 
> Thanks NCRR, subs coming from the alternate team (7th place qualifiers) sounds good to me as well. But we will have to get Jeff's take on the sub rule before we make it official.
> 
> Let's say that one of the top 6 teams can't make the event, and the 7th place team is used for the alternate. Should or Could the subs then be taken from the 8th place qualifying teams? We need a solid substitution rule in place that will cover such circumstances.
> 
> P.S ...... Since Mike & I placed in seventh through out qualifier (2010 J-BAIT), we may need to think about using the ole kneecap breaking scheme



So which one will it be


----------



## berryboys

The beat down of the other states commences soon,Hope you guys are ready,its not going to be pretty!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

berryboys said:


> The beat down of the other states commences soon,Hope you guys are ready,its not going to be pretty!!!



I hope that you have some thick skin brother 

You better ask somebody, bout dem DAWGZ


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I just thought of a problem with changing the payout format, from what it was in 2010.

The 2010 SERJ Champions (Team Yarter) have received a Champions provisional to compete in the 2011 event. They did not qualify to represent Team Georgia in the event, however. So if the format were to be changed towards focusing more towards a State payout ..... then, the past Champions would really not have anything to compete for, since their weight will not count towards a team total.

Something to think about. I feel like the Champions provisional should be kept in place each year, and 1st place should pay reasonably heavy. After all, you are competing against 17 or 18 of the best Jonboat Teams in the South East for the Title.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

berryboys said:


> The beat down of the other states commences soon,Hope you guys are ready,its not going to be pretty!!!



I hear ya there Bill

The Berry boys are our #2 qualifier. They fish out of my club and are our "senior" team but they bring it every time. 
As a matter of a fact, the top 6 qualifiers all fish in my club. We fished all year whipping up on each other just waiting to the state classic to live up to our name, The Championship Club. One championship down, one to go.

James and Russell 27.8
Berry Boys 24.10
Steve and Tim 24.9
Junior and Rat 23.6
Chris and Derrick 22.7
James and Doug 19.4


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> I hear ya there Bill
> 
> The Berry boys are our #2 qualifier. They fish out of my club and are our "senior" team but they bring it every time.
> As a matter of a fact, the top 6 qualifiers all fish in my club. We fished all year whipping up on each other just waiting to the state classic to live up to our name, The Championship Club. One championship down, one to go.
> 
> James and Russell 27.8
> Berry Boys 24.10
> Steve and Tim 24.9
> Junior and Rat 23.6
> Chris and Derrick 22.7
> James and Doug 19.4



Although the tourney will be held in South Carolina ....... Y'ALL GOTTA GO THROUGH GEORGIA TO WIN THE SERJ CHAMPIONSHIP.

Never Underestimate your opponents


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

If the money is going to the individual 2 man team with the most weight then lets call this what it is, a pot tournament. 
I am fine with a big ole pot tournament. Lets open it up where we can have 40 or 50 boats and get some real money in it.

Then after we do that then lets have a tournament where the top 6 qualifiers from each state meet up at a neutral site, and see what state gets the crown as the best.

As long as Team Yarter pays their money to fish in the pot tournament, thats fine with me. If they fish the state vs state, they need to qualify.


----------



## berryboys

Really disappointing to hear that this will probally be just another open tourney,Really changes things as far as a team concept,Just sayin!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

berryboys said:


> Really disappointing to hear that this will probally be just another open tourney,Really changes things as far as a team concept,Just sayin!!!



Mr. Berry,

Nothing is written in stone, as far as the payout.

I was just sayin', in the above statement ...... that we need to look at the event as if we were last year's SERJ Champions. Our provisional that was won the previous year, would be for not ....... if all or most of the winnings were gonna be divided up, amongst the winning state's anglers.
*
AN IDEA* - We may even want to think about  raising the entry fee a lil' bit. This would allow for enough funds to cover both, the winning state's purse, and a top 3 or 4 individual payouts. Or, just a large percentage to the winning team ..... and the winning state gets the rest.


----------



## berryboys

Hawghunna,
      I am just expressing my disapointment at this time as far as the potiental decision to make this a pot tourney,I will have no say either way other than my own,as the final decision,that will be you boys.But soon you guys will have to make a decision on whether this will be a state tourney which is what I thought SERJ CHAMPS stood for,or a indiviual tourney with a bigger payout,Make no mistake about it I want NC to bring home the trophy,but raising the entry and trying to do both is not going to be a team concept,if you have fished as long as I think you have you know this as well as I do,With that said,I welcome any decisions you guys make and will look forward to seeing everyone in April


----------



## LIPS

Lets move this tournament to next weekend and get it over with lol.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

We need to get something set as far as the rules for the SERJ as soon as possible. Here is what I have in mind.

2011 SERJ - Team format

Top 6 teams from each states qualifying tournament is invited.
If for some reason one of the top 6 can not show the spot will go to next team in line.
$100 a boat entry fee, $600 per state.
State with the highest combined weight takes all.
Electric motors only, no gas motors.
Livewell must be checked before launching boat.
5 fish limit per lake size limit.
All fish measured on golden rule.
One pound deduction per dead fish.
One pound deduction per minute late, disqualified after 10 minutes.
Use common courtesy on the lake, no cutting off, no crowding.
Most of all, HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRfromNC

Good looking set of rules River Rat. I was hoping this was going to be a "state vs state" tournament. If it is not, lets do like River Rat said and have a "state vs state" tournament. Maybe a month or so later. And maybe make it a 2-day tournament. Sounds like everyone already has there teams.

If you are going to have an open tournament I say lets try to have at least 50 boats. I am just thinking out loud, not trying to make any decisions.


----------



## JRfromNC

berryboys said:


> The beat down of the other states commences soon,Hope you guys are ready,its not going to be pretty!!!



You my hero Bill !!! I got your back. Lets go get some !!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

It has already been decided that, the previous year's Champions get a provisional into the following year's event.

There has to be an opportunity for those Champions to compete for a prize. Last year's payout format (which was decided on by all three states last year), will provide that opportunity.

If you guys are so willing to give the Georgia boys so much  money for spankin' y'all, then put up another $50.00 per team ($300.00 per state). That $950.00 bonus can go to the winning state, to cover expenses.

P.S ...... The reigning Champions would be required to pay the same $150.00 entry fee. Hence the additional $50.00 listed in bonus monies.

Let's be realistic ...... This is more of a Champion of Champions event, we just have Champions from 3 states competing in the event ..... so far.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

What was decided last year was last year. As I said many times before what you and Jerk done last year was worthless to us. That is the price you paid for working deals with someone who had no buisness having a say in what NC wanted to do.

I have been in contact with several guy's from all the states involved in this thing and I think there is a majority that wants to do the tournament as a state versus state, with the money going to the state who has the highest combined weight. 

We all fish pot tournaments all the time against the same guys. Under your format all you got is another pot tournament. 
This is an opportunity to work as a team, together. After all the goal is to bring the trophy, and the spoils home for the state.


----------



## JRfromNC

I agree with River Rat 100%. The guys that went down and fished with you guys last year have nothing to do with the N.C. State Champions.


----------



## berryboys

You guys have the chance to make some good changes that will last along time and for the good of jonboat fishing.Fishing a pot tourney and also deciding who wins the state all in one tournament,seems a little much to me,especially deciding all this in 1 day.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I can see clearly ...... that N.C want to change the format.

Would some of the Georgia & Alabama anglers, please voice your opinions on which payout that you guys would like to see used.

And ..... keep in mind, that a Champions provisional is in place. And will not be taken away ...... at least, not for the 2011 event!!!!!


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

What good will it do for the 2010 champs to show up? Their weight will not count towards Georgia's overall weight because they didn't qualify, and since their weight will not count there will be no money for them even if Georgia wins.

I want to invite anyone that wants to come and watch or help with the set up to please attend. 
This will be a great opportunity to meet other jon boat anglers and swap ideas or plan for bigger and better things for our sport.

I am looking forward to meeting everyone in April


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> What good will it do for the 2010 champs to show up? Their weight will not count towards Georgia's overall weight because they didn't qualify, and since their weight will not count there will be no money for them even if Georgia wins.



Yes there will be money for them to win (if they win or place). We just need to decide on how much will given to the winners, and so forth.

WE ARE NOT GOING TO TAKE AWAY A PROVISIONAL THAT WAS GIVEN TO THE 2010 CHAMPIONS ....... PERIOD!!!!


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

No there will not unless you want to pay them out of your pocket.

Best I can tell, 11 teams out of the 18 that qualified (maybe more) wants to do the state vs state with a single payout to the winning state. 

 It aint about the money. It is about all of us jon boat anglers getting together and having a friendly wager to find out which state gets title. 
This is not a pot tournament. I couldn't care less who had the most weight last year. It is not about individuals, it is about the sport of jon boat bass fishing. It is about growing the sport and promoting teamwork to improve our skills.
I dont want to get in no big peeing match about how to run this thing. If most want the team format, then so be it. If more want another pot tournament, so be it too.


----------



## berryboys

I personally am not willing to put up my part of the state money,to have anyone that does not have any money in it to win apart of everyones winnings as a state,I would love to know I could fish tournaments,not pay anything and have a chance to win some money.Thats a good deal!! Nothing against the team that won last year ,they kicked butt,Hawghunna you preached last year about qualify,qualify,if these guys didn't qualify,how is it right that they fish?Not on  my money!!!


----------



## ROCKANATER

i have been reading and reading iam glad iam not in this tx you all cry babys i think you all just need to fish with the weman and kids and let the real men fish????


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> No there will not unless you want to pay them out of your pocket.
> 
> Best I can tell, 11 teams out of the 18 that qualified (maybe more) wants to do the state vs state with a single payout to the winning state.
> 
> It aint about the money. It is about all of us jon boat anglers getting together and having a friendly wager to find out which state gets title.
> This is not a pot tournament. I couldn't care less who had the most weight last year. It is not about individuals, it is about the sport of jon boat bass fishing. It is about growing the sport and promoting teamwork to improve our skills.
> I dont want to get in no big peeing match about how to run this thing. If most want the team format, then so be it. If more want another pot tournament, so be it too.



I don't remember anyone dying, and leaving you as the tournament director RAT!!!!!

I'll tell you what. Everyone was pleased with last year's format. We are going to keep it the same. If you guys don't want to fish...... stay at home.



berryboys said:


> I personally am not willing to put up my part of the state money,to have anyone that does not have any money in it to win apart of everyones winnings as a state,I would love to know I could fish tournaments,not pay anything and have a chance to win some money.Thats a good deal!! Nothing against the team that won last year ,they kicked butt,Hawghunna you preached last year about qualify,qualify,if these guys didn't qualify,how is it right that they fish?Not on  my money!!!



And you need to read the posts more clearly, before posting your replies. The Champions will pay the same entry fee as everyone else.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Thats the difference between me and you HH. I am not trying to be IN CHARGE, I am responding to what the people who qualified to fish this tournament are saying.

I have been a part of running clubs for 20 years and I have learned it aint about me, it is about the club and I should listen to what the members are saying.

I am not looking at this as a dictatorship where somebody has to die in order to change the rules. Rules may need to be tweeked for the better.

If Rock is done hearing the crying them I have said all I can and await to see how this turns out but you need not count on there being much attendance at this thing.


----------



## berryboys

Your right Hawghumma,I am out of this conversatiom,Rat is our director and knows how NC feels about the tourney,Good luck Rat!!!


----------



## berryboys

Oh 1 MORE THING hAUGHUNNA,MAYBE YOU NEED TO READ YOUR OWN POST,Post 94 the 2010 champions will recieve a no entry fee berth for 2011,so don't be telling me to read anything closer,read it yourself!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

berryboys said:


> Oh 1 MORE THING hAUGHUNNA,MAYBE YOU NEED TO READ YOUR OWN POST,Post 94 the 2010 champions will recieve a no entry fee berth for 2011,so don't be telling me to read anything closer,read it yourself!!



Sorry BB,
I did over look that ..... or forgot about posting it.

With that being said, I do think that everyone needs to pay the same amount of entry fee to play the game.

(Sorry Team Yarter)


----------



## MASTERBASS02

after talking with our guys group weight for cup and pay out to the top places.my guys said they wanted the chance to win the larger amount of money.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Oh well, I tried................

Once again NC declines to participate in the 2011 SERJ.

I bring up a motion to move the SERJ to somewhere in Alabama because it was in GA last year. 

My duties as NC rep is now complete.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Why would you finally decide to come and be apart of the event anyway? Just to try to change the format(S)?

I thought that you guys just wanted a level playing field ..... well, you got one, so stop finding excuses to come out and participate against the best jonboat bass anglers in the South East.

Looks like we are right back to where we were in 2009,and 2010. I'm sure that the JBFC may be interested in joining in on the fun again, to represent North Carolina.

P.S ..... The Reigning Champions each year, will receive a no entry fee bye into the following year's event.


----------



## berryboys

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Sorry BB,
> I did over look that ..... or forgot about posting it.
> 
> With that being said, I do think that everyone needs to pay the same amount of entry fee to play the game.
> 
> (Sorry Team Yarter)



Hope you guys enjoy the pot tournament,
P.S. Watch that Hawghunna guy,I know he has not qualified for it ,but I bet he will get his way in somehow.Post 94 you say they will not pay a entry,post 186 they will pay,Post 189 they will not pay again,You'll get it like you want eventually,tommorow is another day,LOL!!!!!


----------



## duster1on1

I agree with rockanater, you guys are grown men . I think every body should pay and no changing of the rules like the at the joke -bait.


----------



## berryboys

So the rest of you are going to pay a entry fee and the other guys are not,anyone that shows up for that needs to loose!!!Hawghunna you a trip!!!


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Why would you finally decide to come and be apart of the event anyway? Just to try to change the format(S)?
> 
> I thought that you guys just wanted a level playing field ..... well, you got one, so stop finding excuses to come out and participate against the best jonboat bass anglers in the South East.
> 
> Looks like we are right back to where we were in 2009,and 2010. I'm sure that the JBFC may be interested in joining in on the fun again, to represent North Carolina.
> 
> P.S ..... The Reigning Champions each year, will receive a no entry fee bye into the following year's event.




Our team would compete under the team format. The pot tournament just does not appeal to most of our members. I just dont think I can get a full 6 man team to bring. I only got one boat out of the top 6 that would go (and that is me, so actually a half boat)

Dont count on the JBFC this year. Being April 2nd is open on all of our clubs schedule I was working with the JBFC last night on a big pot tournament here in NC. We are going to keep it open to all boats and have a big payout.

If any of you guys would ever want to do a tournament based on the team format you can count on NC being there, just give the word. It is a fun way to do a tournament and everyone would enjoy it.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

duster1on1 said:


> no changing of the rules like the at the joke -bait.



Don't tell me, let me guess ...... you think that you could organize and direct a better event too!!!

ANYBODY can be a critic ....... but VERY FEW are willing to put in the hours of leg work that it takes to put together a successful State Championship tournament and pour their heart into trying to accommodate those who qualify year after year, despite all of the criticism that they receive.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

berryboys said:


> P.S. Watch that Hawghunna guy,I know he has not qualified for it ,but I bet he will get his way in somehow.Post 94 you say they will not pay a entry,post 186 they will pay,Post 189 they will not pay again,You'll get it like you want eventually,tommorow is another day,LOL!!!!!



SHHHHH, don't keep reminding everyone of how I have O.F.D   ..... You are gonna cause Jerad to come on this thread, and bash on me again.


----------



## LIPS

Hey Rat had a good Idea.  Lets go to Alabama and fish if JBFC doesn't want to come


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

That would only be the fair thing to do. Yall go to their back yard this time. 
Aint no sense going to South Carolina.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> Hey Rat had a good Idea.  Lets go to Alabama and fish if JBFC doesn't want to come



Yeah ..... Since the majority of the N.C Guys keep finding excuse after excuse, year after year, not to participate. It would only make since not to travel that far. 

After all ...... we were only going there because it was semi-centrally located for the 3 states, and a neutral playing field.

I'm having a hard time trying to figure out why I'm being dubbed as a dictator here, when 2 of the 3 reps agree on the format.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

I agree with the format you guys have set for the 2010/2011 SERJ. 2 out of 3 reps have agreed so I go along with the decision.

With that being said there still aint nobody but ME that will come fish it, and I am not paying the $600 to do so.

I am just reflecting what the guys that qualified have said. I have heard from all 6 teams (and a few on down the list) and to a man they have said unless it was by team payout they would rather stay local and fish a pot tournament. 

Like I said, I tried .


----------



## LIPS

So, Lets go to BAMA.  Long as we dont fish a dang river.


----------



## jerad

HAWGHUNNA said:


> SHHHHH, don't keep reminding everyone of how I have O.F.D   ..... You are gonna cause Jerad to come on this thread, and bash on me again.


  Hey, Hey, Hey!       Thanks HH for the invite.   Well, I think you really mean well HH. But, you are not a good communicator of your ideas. You really have spent a lot of your life on this. IMO you try to cater to all ideas. Stop that. Have your own Tournament.One set of rules. One form of payout. Check livewells in the am and send the boats off to fish. Weight the fish and give the money and go home. All this mass confusion is messed up.  Good luck. Hats off to you for your dedication though!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

jerad said:


> Hey, Hey, Hey!       Thanks HH for the invite.   Well, I think you really mean well HH. But, you are not a good communicator of your ideas. You really have spent a lot of your life on this. IMO you try to cater to all ideas. Stop that. Have your own Tournament.One set of rules. One form of payout. Check livewells in the am and send the boats off to fish. Weight the fish and give the money and go home. All this mass confusion is messed up.  Good luck. Hats off to you for your dedication though!



Thanks for the hats off compliment jerad.

Stop trying to help the Jonboat Circuit to reach a higher level of comepetition? Thanks for the suggestion, but ...... NO.

Not being a good communicator ...... you may be right about that sir.

And I already direct the tournaments for our (not my) jonboat bass club, Lil' Water Bassin'. I'm also the director for our (not my) Georgia Jonboat Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament, and I'm the director for our (not my) South Eastern Regional Jonboat Championship. We will check livewells, send off the boats to fish, weigh-in the fish, pay the winners, and go home.

But, while I'm at home ..... I will be trying to figure out how to help bring out sport to the next level. Alabama has a leader and some anglers that are willing to help in the progress, and eventually ...... we will have other states that a willing to do so as well.

Although you are one of my biggest critics, you are an honest man ...... and I can tell that you are really a fan as well.


----------



## bassnbrent

HH i  think we should do just like we did last year that worked out just fine . we all had a great time. although i do like the alabama fishing thing. CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?   and just go fishing and have a great time


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

bassnbrent said:


> HH i  think we should do just like we did last year that worked out just fine . we all had a great time. although i do like the alabama fishing thing. CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?   and just go fishing and have a great time



Thanks for the support bassnbrent!!!


----------



## MASTERBASS02

so yall coming to Bama? i think its a great idea.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

I made a motion before I resigned to move it to Alabama. All you need to do is second it and it's 2-1.

Na, just picking at my buddy .

I think that would be the fairest thing to do. Masterbass should pick a lake they are somewhat familiar with, but not one the fish all the time. Maybe a river???


----------



## Shane B.

*lake*

I got an Idea, why dont you all have it on lake meriwether!


----------



## ROCKANATER




----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> so yall coming to Bama? i think its a great idea.



Having the event in Alabama is perfectly fine with me.

I was just giving the North Carolina Anglers an opportunity to come to their senses, before making it official. But if they are dead set on not participating ....... then Alabama will get the nod.


----------



## bassnbrent

whats up nc boys. bring your self to al and get you a good bass whoopin


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Might as well make the move to Alabama.

I have tried to get a team up to go to SC whether or not they qualified. Still can not get 6 boats to go under the current format.
There was little intrest to fish due to the way an un-qualified team was allowed to compete last year, and the format that was in place.
I was asked at the State Classic to see what I could do about concerns our state had with the rules and I got their word that if things could be worked out that the top 6 would be there for the tournament. I spoke with Masterbass about the payouts and hoped we could work something out but I guess the Alabama teams decided to stick with the "pot" tournament format.
Our guys can stay local and fish "pot" tournaments with the size pay-outs that the SERJ has without the extra time and money to travel to SC. I cant blame them for that. The Shallow River club sponsers an 8 hour "Shoot-out" tournament that pays over a $1,000 for first.
I wish it were different but I have nobody to compete as it stands now.

Go on and fish in Alabama and we will see what happens next year.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Might as well make the move to Alabama.
> 
> 
> Go on and fish in Alabama and we will see what happens next year.



What's going to happen next year, is the same format that was used in 2009 & 2010 will be put into action to support the 2011 Champion's Provisional.

The only way to get around this, is to raise the stakes. By doing this, a portion of the winnings could be awarded to the State with the highest combined weight.

The down side of you N.C guys staying at home for your pot tourney is, y'all will never find out how y'all stack up against the best jonboat anglers around. (Georgia Jonboat Circuit)


----------



## berryboys

NC was ready to go as a team,and TEAM being the main issue,going to wherever would have been nice,but not like this,we got no interest in fishing against the guys we fished against all year,it was time to gather patterns and fish as a team,and then add them up,Allowing this other team to fish for free just ended it for all of us,and raising the stakes is crazy,your fishing against your team on one pot and with your team on the other pot.Come on,that doesn't make good sense,Your SERJ tournanments at this format will never decide who the best state is,it only decides for one day ,what 2 man team beat the rest of you.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

HAWGHUNNA said:


> What's going to happen next year, is the same format that was used in 2009 & 2010 will be put into action to support the 2011 Champion's Provisional.
> 
> The only way to get around this, is to raise the stakes. By doing this, a portion of the winnings could be awarded to the State with the highest combined weight.



Like I said, we will find out what the guy's want to do next year. They might change their minds , you never know, but this year I am positive that their minds are made up.

Also, I do not think raising the stakes is going to have any affect on their decision. 
My opinion (if you raise the entry fees) is that you are going to have this thing a little too costly for much anybody to fish. 
No need to make the SERJ or jon boat fishing as a whole into something that costs you an arm and a leg to compete and have so many rules that it is no longer fun????

What Bill Berry is saying, I fish against him all year. Most every weekend we are in a tournament somewhere, scratching and clawing trying to get the best of each other. 
Fortunately we both proved ourselves at the end of the year to be one of the top 6 in the state.
Why would I want to travel 250 miles or more just to do the same thing I do all year?
Why not have the top 6 all have fun and not, for once all year, worry about beating the guys you fish with from your own state? All we want to study is putting a thumpin' on some Georgia backsides .


----------



## bassnbrent

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO  ALL MY FISHING FRIENDS @ GON


----------



## mrbass1000

Where is North Carolina?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

mrbass1000 said:


> Where is North Carolina?



About 150 IQ points north from where you are.......................


----------



## LIPS

Is there any bass fishing circuit anywhere that a state fish against other states to take a payout home to split between 12 anglers instead of 1st 2nd 3rd etc?


----------



## LIPS

so is april 2nd still the date?


----------



## Mr Fisherman 01

I will tell ya where North Carolina is! They are worried about fishing as a team.......then crying about how they half to fish against each other every weekend in a pot tournament!! What they need to really worry about is the other 13 teams that are ready to fish and do some kicking off!!!! Oh well it doesnt matter cause they wont be there!!!!!


----------



## mrbass1000

NCRAT, Do you think you could get that fish any closer to the camera? You could blow it up even bigger.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

I like how these "new" guys are joining the board and their very first post just happens to be on this subject . So lame.

We are not fishing under this format, as fas as I know we never will.

We are going to use the open date we have on April 2nd to have a joint tournament with the JBFC and try to repair the damage that was done last year because of the SERJ and how it was handled with our qualified team. We are working to weed out the troublemakers and unify all the NC clubs under one tent to make sure this kind of thing does not happen again.
We will appoint a new State Director (not me), and he can handle all this next year.


----------



## berryboys

The only thing you boys need to worry about is team Yarter spanking your butts,and u dummies are paying them to do it for free.

                                     HERE'S YOUR SIGN!!!!


----------



## mrbass1000

berryboys said:


> The only thing you boys need to worry about is team Yarter spanking your butts,and u dummies are paying them to do it for free.
> 
> HERE'S YOUR SIGN!!!!


Team Yarter won the regional last year and should be able to defend their title for free. After all they are the champs.


----------



## Mr Fisherman 01

berryboys said:


> The only thing you boys need to worry about is team Yarter spanking your butts,and u dummies are paying them to do it for free.
> 
> HERE'S YOUR SIGN!!!!


I bet there wouldnt be a problem with a NC team fishing for free if they won the regional last year......


----------



## berryboys

After you have spent about 2 or 3 hundred for expenses and entry ,then they whip on you for free entry,tell me how that works for you.Its not a matter of where they are from either.


----------



## berryboys

I'm pulling for them!!!


----------



## LIPS

berryboys said:


> The only thing you boys need to worry about is team Yarter spanking your butts,and u dummies are paying them to do it for free.
> 
> HERE'S YOUR SIGN!!!!





Them YARTERS can fish. No doubt about that!  I would put money on them at this event also.  But there were six other teams qualified ahead of the Yarters this season.  I got no problem with them coming out again free or not.  So dont be "skeered" 


My next question is why do you keep calling this a pot tournament under this format.  There aint a regular season tournament in NC that pays more then 400 bucks to first place.  Yall keep pushing for a team format that will only pay 300 a team if NC wins.  After expenses you dont win anything.  So why not come as individual teams and try to win the bigger pot?  If yall are so good to think you have a team win in the bag then you should win all the payouts anyway.


----------



## Mr Fisherman 01

LIPS said:


> Them YARTERS can fish. No doubt about that!  I would put money on them at this event also.  But there were six other teams qualified ahead of the Yarters this season.  I got no problem with them coming out again free or not.  So dont be "skeered"
> 
> 
> My next question is why do you keep calling this a pot tournament under this format.  There aint a regular season tournament in NC that pays more then 400 bucks to first place.  Yall keep pushing for a team format that will only pay 300 a team if NC wins.  After expenses you dont win anything.  So why not come as individual teams and try to win the bigger pot?  If yall are so good to think you have a team win in the bag then you should win all the payouts anyway.


Man I hear ya talkin!!! Whats all this about overhead anyway!!?? Its not like the Yarters are getting flown in on a free private Leer Jet!!!! They got overhead 2. I know the Yarter boys are tuff but I have confidence in me and my partners skills, we can place 1st on any given day and if not then so be it!! Its almost like NC has no confidence in there skills therefore they need the team format and as far as overhead thats your own personal buisness, that has nothing to do with my fishin trip!!!......so lets ALL go have a great tournament!!! Come on NC dont be scared!!!


----------



## berryboys

Lips about 2 weeks ago you were all set on a state on state also,I see you have changed your mind,which is no surprise or someone changed it for you,this whole tournament was first advertised as a team ,state vs state which interested us here in NC,WE are not concerned about the money,like you guys are,but we are not interested in fishing a tournament just like the ones we fish every weekend around here,If this thing ever does come to be a true state vs state then you will more than likely see us,If this is not a pot tournament then it is a open tournament whatever you want to call it,I'm glad all of you guys are fishing this thing ,I hope you have alot of fun,speaking for myself it is not what I was interested in doing.So lets let this thing drop,yall have a good time,and lets pull for TEAM YARTER!!!


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Hey Lips............... Your only experience in fishing while in NC was fishing with the JBFC so you have no idea how much anyone fishes for. I never seen you fish anything unless you was in your brothers pocket to start with. 
It was no secret who caught the fish between you two anyway.
It is not about the payout anyway???? We would fish it in the team format if it was no money involved. If we wanted to fish in a pot tournament we will do it at home.

Why do we call it a pot tournament? That's what it is!!!!!!

Aint fishing against anybody who does not deserve to be there and aint putting up no money either. You guys dont see how crazy that is???? 

Funny how all the church mouses stayed so quiet without shooting off their pie holes until we said we were not fishing


----------



## berryboys

Don't you just love these arm chair quarterbacks Rat


----------



## mrbass1000

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Hey Lips............... Your only experience in fishing while in NC was fishing with the JBFC so you have no idea how much anyone fishes for. I never seen you fish anything unless you was in your brothers pocket to start with.
> It was no secret who caught the fish between you two anyway.
> It is not about the payout anyway???? We would fish it in the team format if it was no money involved. If we wanted to fish in a pot tournament we will do it at home.
> 
> Why do we call it a pot tournament? That's what it is!!!!!!
> 
> Aint fishing against anybody who does not deserve to be there and aint putting up no money either. You guys dont see how crazy that is????
> 
> Funny how all the church mouses stayed so quiet without shooting off their pie holes until we said we were not fishing


All of us church mouses will be there to fish.We just want you there at the weigh-in with your long face on.


----------



## LIPS

berryboys said:


> Lips about 2 weeks ago you were all set on a state on state also,I see you have changed your mind,which is no surprise or someone changed it for you,this whole tournament was first advertised as a team ,state vs state which interested us here in NC,WE are not concerned about the money,like you guys are,but we are not interested in fishing a tournament just like the ones we fish every weekend around here,If this thing ever does come to be a true state vs state then you will more than likely see us,If this is not a pot tournament then it is a open tournament whatever you want to call it,I'm glad all of you guys are fishing this thing ,I hope you have alot of fun,speaking for myself it is not what I was interested in doing.So lets let this thing drop,yall have a good time,and lets pull for TEAM YARTER!!!



LOL, the fact is that I was in it either way it goes.  I never recall HAWGHUNNA saying it would ever be a team vs team for payout. Only to take the trophy home.



NCRIVERRAT said:


> Hey Lips............... Your only experience in fishing while in NC was fishing with the JBFC so you have no idea how much anyone fishes for. I never seen you fish anything unless you was in your brothers pocket to start with.
> It was no secret who caught the fish between you two anyway.
> It is not about the payout anyway???? We would fish it in the team format if it was no money involved. If we wanted to fish in a pot tournament we will do it at home.
> 
> Why do we call it a pot tournament? That's what it is!!!!!!
> 
> Aint fishing against anybody who does not deserve to be there and aint putting up no money either. You guys dont see how crazy that is????
> 
> Funny how all the church mouses stayed so quiet without shooting off their pie holes until we said we were not fishing



Think what you want RAT,  We came and took some cash from bassbusters a few times.  Jerk fished the front of the boat so if he didnt catch most the fish then there is a problem.  I seem to be doing just fine in GA without big brother.


----------



## LIPS

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Hey Lips............... Your only experience in fishing while in NC was fishing with the JBFC so you have no idea how much anyone fishes for. I never seen you fish anything unless you was in your brothers pocket to start with.
> It was no secret who caught the fish between you two anyway.
> *It is not about the payout anyway???? We would fish it in the team format if it was no money involved*. If we wanted to fish in a pot tournament we will do it at home.
> 
> Why do we call it a pot tournament? That's what it is!!!!!!
> 
> Aint fishing against anybody who does not deserve to be there and aint putting up no money either. You guys dont see how crazy that is????
> 
> Funny how all the church mouses stayed so quiet without shooting off their pie holes until we said we were not fishing



So come fish for free to see if yall are the best club.  Just fish for the trophy.  Fact is yall dropped out and I personally would like to see you guys fish.  From the looks of things yall will never compete unless its a team format and Hawghunna has stated it was staying the same next year so it might be time for NC to just step out of the SERJ completely.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> So come fish for free to see if yall are the best club.  Just fish for the trophy.  Fact is yall dropped out and I personally would like to see you guys fish.  From the looks of things yall will never compete unless its a team format and Hawghunna has stated it was staying the same next year so it might be time for NC to just step out of the SERJ completely.



They have already stepped out twice, LIPS !!!! And, frankly ..... I'm about tired of fooling with them.

It was stated 2 years ago "that if hawg humppa don't get his way, then he will just take his ball and go home". What really seems to be the deal here is ....... If the guys (most/not all) from N.C can't be in total control of how this event is ran, then they do not want to be involved.

Why did you guys not speak out last year, as we determined that each year's Champions would earn a provisional?

Stop your belly aching, and come take the SERJ Championship Cup back home with ya ...... if you think ya can. I personally think it's to much of a challenge for y'all to except.


----------



## Jerk

berryboys said:


> NC was ready to go as a team,and TEAM being the main issue,going to wherever would have been nice,but not like this,we got no interest in fishing against the guys we fished against all year,it was time to gather patterns and fish as a team,and then add them up,Allowing this other team to fish for free just ended it for all of us,and raising the stakes is crazy,your fishing against your team on one pot and with your team on the other pot.Come on,that doesn't make good sense,Your SERJ tournanments at this format will never decide who the best state is,it only decides for one day ,what 2 man team beat the rest of you.



I should probably just shut up since I no longer fish jon boat stuff....but this post makes a lot of sense to me.

Then again, after sitting here and thinking for a minute, it would seem that the "true" way to measure how good a group of fishermen are would be to have everyone go out on a lake, compete inside their own boat as hard as they can possibly fish, and then have everyone come back and see which group caught the best bag.

Fishing as a team....one boat can get on an ungodly good pattern or find a big pocket of females and put the other four or five boats on them and come out winners.....that doesn't seem quite right either.  Would that make that "team" the best team in the tournament....or the lucky ones who had a boat find a few fish for them?

It's amazing how your perspective on things changes when you just don't care anymore and when you have no incentive to sway someone's opinion one way or another.  I would have felt completely differently about it last year when I was still fishing in this.  Good luck to you guys either way!  It would have been interesting to see how badly NC kicked everybody's can in this thing.


----------



## LIPS

Man thats a giant fish our dad caught. lol


----------



## bassnbrent

the format will not change no matter what so find another site to cry on good bye i think i speak for every one @ SERJ happy new year n.c


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

We are not crying???? We said we were not fishing the SERJ, thats it. No crying..................

We think it should be held in Alabama and the two states that are fishing the thing should have a great time. I dont want to take away from that.

I dont want to change any rules, pick teams or sides. I already made my peace with Hawghunna, sent him a PM last week and apologized for how things worked out and I apologize to the Alabama team now.
I am out of it, and NC is out of it. You all should concentrate on making this a fun event on April 2nd.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> We are not crying???? We said we were not fishing the SERJ, thats it. No crying..................
> 
> We think it should be held in Alabama and the two states that are fishing the thing should have a great time. I dont want to take away from that.
> 
> I dont want to change any rules, pick teams or sides. I already made my peace with Hawghunna, sent him a PM last week and apologized for how things worked out and I apologize to the Alabama team now.
> I am out of it, and NC is out of it. You all should concentrate on making this a fun event on April 2nd.



I am searching for a location in Alabama, that will provide equal traveling distance from Phoenix City Alabama and Atlanta Georgia, to host the 2011 South Eastern Regional Jonboat Championship.

I have located a couple of potential lakes, but their sizes are relatively small (185 acres).


----------



## MASTERBASS02

I will help finding a place but we ain't doing no state lakes.the best choice is eufala.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

You prob don't want to do it at chambers county lake._____


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> You prob don't want to do it at chambers county lake._____



I would ultimately, like to find a 400 to 1,000 acre lake that would allow fairly equal travel distance ...... like we had last year.


----------



## LIPS

whats the midway point city?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> You prob don't want to do it at chambers county lake._____



Actually, Chambers County Lake is one of the two that I was looking at ......

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....832606,-85.351524&spn=0.040531,0.104628&z=14

The other one is Lake Howard, which is about the same size. There is a google earth map at the bottom of the page.

http://www.fishingworks.com/lakes/alabama/talladega/sylacauga-east/lake-howard/


----------



## MASTERBASS02

What or how do you get to pick every time? We ain't going to no state lake.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> What or how do you get to pick every time? We ain't going to no state lake.



MASTERBASS02,

I have not picked a lake, my friend. I did not pick a lake last year. I merely suggested one, with equal travel distance. And we (you and I) agreed on it (Lucas).

You guys have every right to suggest where we compete. I was just trying to find a lake in Bama, with equal travel time ..... I really don't see any since in traveling to South Carolina, since the 3rd party declined to fish. But if you guys want to stay with Lake Robinson, that will be fine.

I appreciate the fact that you guys want to compete, and I'm looking to work together with the Bama Anglers.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

The best one that I have seen yet .....

6OO Acres, about 2 hours from Atlanta, and 1 hour from Phenix City.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=souga...418,-85.412607&spn=0.040601,0.104628&t=h&z=14


----------



## MASTERBASS02

I talked with my guys and let's keep it@  Lucas.we want another shot at it. And the rule on 7 th boat guy getting in with another boat where someone ain't able to go is fine.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> I talked with my guys and let's keep it@  Lucas.we want another shot at it. And the rule on 7 th boat guy getting in with another boat where someone ain't able to go is fine.



Jeff,

(1) - I really like the location, size and layout of Sougahatchee Lake in Alabama, but if you guys want to have the SERJ Championship on Lake Lucas again this year, then Lucas it is.


(2) - If the alternate team (#7 qualifiers) gets to fish, due to one of the top 6 teams not being able to participate ..... then a substitute partner (if needed for any of the qualifying teams) would then come from the #8 seed, correct?


----------



## MASTERBASS02

Go as far down the line as needed to fill 6 boats. I like Lucas for the home lake of the regional.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> Go as far down the line as needed to fill 6 boats. I like Lucas for the home lake of the regional.



Lake Lucas to host the SERJ Championship every year.

I say that if another state wants to become involved, then they meet up and compete with Ga & Ala. for a SERJ Championship on these same waters (this will show their interest to become a part of the event), and then a neutral site for future events would be discussed.

The 2011 SERJ Championship will be on April 2nd 2011 @ Lake Lucas in Macon Ga.

Any Off limits for practice, or no?

Pay out 3 places? (60% - 25% - 15%)

I say that we keep the SERJ Champions Provisional in place, but they pay the same entry fee in 2012 as everyone else. The provisional will only assure the Champions an opportunity to defend their title, even if they don't qualify in their state's top 6.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

Cool. No off limits.


----------



## LIPS

what if the serj champs qualify for team ga or alabama the next year?  we just going to have 12 teams or offer a spot to somebody?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Now let's prepare to have some fun. Not sure if I'll be fishing yet, but I'm looking forward to seeing you guys again .... either way.

Only about 10 more weeks to prepare, man time flies ...... I'll start shining up the cup


----------



## Jim Lee

Man, I wish we were fishing! How much is a marked map worth?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> what if the serj champs qualify for team ga or alabama the next year?  we just going to have 12 teams or offer a spot to somebody?



There would only be 12 teams, if the Reining Champions were to qualify to represent their state the following season (unless another state gets involved). The provisional (IMHO) should only guarantee them a return trip to defend the Championship.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jim Lee said:


> Man, I wish we were fishing! How much is a marked map worth?



It's according to ..... whether you mark your BASS spots, or your CAT FISH spots


----------



## wwright713

How does one qualify for this?


----------



## Reminex

wwright713 said:


> How does one qualify for this?



First you have to qualify by being a top six team in one of the recognized clubs.  for Ga they are
JBA, SJA, LWB, HVBA, SWAT, BANG, and Coldwater.
From there the top six in each club fish the state championship aka the "JBAIT"  Top six finishers in the Jbait qualify for the SERJC.  It sure aint easy to do either!


----------



## LIPS

Reminex said:


> First you have to qualify by being a top six team in one of the recognized clubs.  for Ga they are
> JBA, SJA, LWB, HVBA, SWAT, BANG, and Coldwater.
> From there the top six in each club fish the state championship aka the "JBAIT"  Top six finishers in the Jbait qualify for the SERJC.  It sure aint easy to do either!



Not easy at all but man its fun!  I have had a blast this past year and cant wait for April 2nd.  Ga has the best small water and for sure the toughest johnboat anglers around.


----------



## Reminex

LIPS said:


> Not easy at all but man its fun!  I have had a blast this past year and cant wait for April 2nd.  Ga has the best small water and for sure the toughest johnboat anglers around.



Yeah its fun for you, I think Lips is the only angler to qualify both years.  Not only that, he did it with a different state last year!


----------



## LIPS

Reminex said:


> Yeah its fun for you, I think Lips is the only angler to qualify both years.  Not only that, he did it with a different state last year!



Shhhh, your giving me a big head.  Hey I finished top six last year in the regional too. Dont that qualify me for some kind of national championship? lol

Just kidding. Qualified by pure luck.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Edge Lures has agreed to continue their support as a product Sponsor for our South Eastern Regional Jonboat Championship.

Please check out their site for your soft plastic needs, as well as some other quality accessories for your tackle box. As long as we, as anglers show that we appreciate the help (by investing in their products) that our sponsors are willing to put forth at these events, we can continue a lasting relationship for the future.

http://www.edgelures.com/index2.html

P.S ..... Edge Lures is undergoing a total update and face lift to their website. And their new logo is awesome. Look for it to appear on the LWB weigh-in trailer/videos soon.


----------



## jerad

HH. If you make your own lures to sell. and you push your line of baits for anglers to use. Why would a lure company who makes about the same items as you want to sponsor the trail? Isnt that a conflict of interest? Arent you telling your fellow fisherman to buy your line of lures because they are the best. Then at the same time taking lures from a sponsor ,and the sponsor wants you to get there lures out there that they are the best lures also. You want people to use your lures and the sponsors want the same people to use there lures.  J


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

WOW ..... You are actually a pretty smart guy.

If I try to push Constant Threat jigs, I will not try to get another jig sponsorship from anyone. 

Edge Lures is primarily a soft plastics company, and Jimmy Edge appreciates the exposure that I've helped his company to gain. I would not try to push another soft plastics company's product. Although Constant Threat offers Jig Heads, the biggest large moth that I have ever caught came on a hard head from Edge Lures.

I spend hours, if not days trying to get prizes gathered up for the guys who qualify for our post season events. And if I can't find someone willing to help us out ...... then, I will build them some baits myself.


----------



## bassnbrent

hey guys it is almost time for our secound annual jon boat tournament cant wate. we had a blast last year. the only diffrence is team alabama will take it down this year. GO TEAM ALABAMA!!!!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I am excited about the opportunity for the top 6 teams from Georgia's Jonboat Circuit to have the opportunity to, once again compete against the top 6 teams from another state.

Two of the clubs that have teams representing Team Georgia have scheduled a 2011 club tournament on April 2nd, conflicting with the SERJ Championship. Although I have tried on numerous occasions, I'm still not sure of the fact that our top 6 teams will co0mpete. As the first alternate team, Mike Woods and myself will be there (prepared to fish) to represent our state, if needed. Matt & Richard Perron are the 2nd alternate team, and I don't have a clue as to whether or not to ask that team to be prepared to step in.

This type of action, will force a a stricter rule system to be put into place for the 2012 SERJ Championship. If your team qualifies to represent Team Georgia through the 2011 J-BAIT, your entry fees will be due on or before January 2012, or your team will forfeit the opportunity to compete.

I would like to thank our sponsors, Team Georgia, and Team Alabama for their willingness to put this event together.


----------



## DOBCAngler

Unfortunately we will not be able to fish Terry if needed.  If it wasn't for the HVBA 2-day I would fish if needed.  Hopefully you can make it this Sunday for JBA at Lucas and do a little pre fishing.  If not I will see you at Varner.


----------



## bassnbrent

do you guy have a open tourney at lucat this sunday ?


----------



## DOBCAngler

I have heard about a pot tourney at Lucas on Saturday.  Wouldn't be a bad way to get some practice in and maybe make a little money.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

DOBCAngler said:


> Unfortunately we will not be able to fish Terry if needed.  If it wasn't for the HVBA 2-day I would fish if needed.  Hopefully you can make it this Sunday for JBA at Lucas and do a little pre fishing.  If not I will see you at Varner.



Thanks for the heads up, Matt. If only everyone who qualified, would be respectful enough to let me know if they are going to fish ..... we could have had this worked out months ago.

I have agreed to substitute for a friend in the Small Motors event on Lake Meriwether this Sunday, or else ..... I would be at Lucas on Sunday. Then again, I'm not even sure if our (Mike Wood & I) team will be needed.

Thanks again for your prompt response, sir.



bassnbrent said:


> do you guy have a open tourney at lucat this sunday ?




The Jonboat Bass Association  has an open tourney this Sunday, Brent. You can find info. here ..... 

http://www.johnboatbassassociation.com/

or pm LIPS, here on this forum.


----------



## jerad




----------



## HAWGHUNNA

jerad said:


>



Call it what you may, Bama Boy 



Mike-O-Nelle & TVD will be in it to win it boys!!!!

Wayne and Papa Glaze can't make the SERJ due to other obligations.


----------



## mrbass1000

hey terry, Jeff and david from bang are planning on being at lucas on the 2nd.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

mrbass1000 said:


> hey terry, Jeff and david from bang are planning on being at lucas on the 2nd.



Thanks for posting mrbass1000. And thanks for your participation in the tournament.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Team Georgia as of now has four teams that are definite, they are listed in red. The teams that are listed in blue, will not be able to make it due to other obligations. The 2 & 5 seeded teams, I'm not sure of yet ..... but I have notified our 10 seed to be on standby, and we will bring the 11 seed if we need to.


1 seed - Jeff Cash & David Baity - 12.73 - BANG  
2 seed - Danny Colquitt & Billy Stanly - 12.51 - HVBA
3 seed - Russ Edwards & Chris Meyer - 9.69 - BANG
4 seed - Daniel Standrige & Josh Combs - 9.63 - SJA
5 seed- Mike Smith & Donnie Boone - 8.66 - JBA
6 seed- Wayne Glaze & Papa Glaze - 8.09 - SJA


7th - Terry Lee & Mike Wood 7.56 - LWB  
8th- Matt Perron & Richard Perron - 6.72 - HVBA
9th- Shane Bridges & Ricky Hightower - 6.63 - LWB
10th-Ricky Johnson & Brandon Hightower - 6.50 - LWB
11th- Mike Crowley & Dana Peace - 5.90 - LWB
12th- Dzafer Ljubuncic & David Jefferies- 4.47 - JBA
13th- Bobby Hood & Justin Donaldson - 3.51- SJA
14th- Donald Moore & Randy Moore - 4.46 - SWATT
15th- Landry Johnson & Chris Labowicz - 3.25 - HVBA
16th- Tim Watt & Mike Strickland - 0 - SWATT
16th-Kevin Beaty & Dustin Little - 0 - SWATT
16th-Jeff Johnson & Jason Johnson - 0 - SWATT
16th-Ron Elrod & Ronbo Elrod - 0 - LWB

I would like to thank Jeff Stone and the entire Team Alabama for allowing us depth throughout our roster, to fill our six available positions. You guys are a class act.

P.S ..... The 2010 SERJ Champions, may have other obligations that could keep them from attending as well.


----------



## russ010

You boys wear'em out.. I wish we could make it, but there's some things that are more important sometimes.

Good luck to Team Georgia - I know y'all will be well represented!


----------



## Fishinagain

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Team Georgia as of now has four teams that are definite, they are listed in red. The teams that are listed in blue, will not be able to make it due to other obligations. The 2 & 5 seeded teams, I'm not sure of yet ..... but I have notified our 10 seed to be on standby, and we will bring the 11 seed if we need to.
> 
> 
> 1 seed - Jeff Cash & David Baity - 12.73 - BANG
> 2 seed - Danny Colquitt & Billy Stanly - 12.51 - HVBA
> 3 seed - Russ Edwards & Chris Meyer - 9.69 - BANG
> 4 seed - Daniel Standrige & Josh Combs - 9.63 - SJA
> 5 seed- Mike Smith & Donnie Boone - 8.66 - JBA
> 6 seed- Wayne Glaze & Papa Glaze - 8.09 - SJA
> 
> 
> 7th - Terry Lee & Mike Wood 7.56 - LWB
> 8th- Matt Perron & Richard Perron - 6.72 - HVBA
> 9th- Shane Bridges & Ricky Hightower - 6.63 - LWB
> 10th-Ricky Johnson & Brandon Hightower - 6.50 - LWB
> 11th- Mike Crowley & Dana Peace - 5.90 - LWB
> 12th- Dzafer Ljubuncic & David Jefferies- 4.47 - JBA
> 13th- Bobby Hood & Justin Donaldson - 3.51- SJA
> 14th- Donald Moore & Randy Moore - 4.46 - SWATT
> 15th- Landry Johnson & Chris Labowicz - 3.25 - HVBA
> 16th- Tim Watt & Mike Strickland - 0 - SWATT
> 16th-Kevin Beaty & Dustin Little - 0 - SWATT
> 16th-Jeff Johnson & Jason Johnson - 0 - SWATT
> 16th-Ron Elrod & Ronbo Elrod - 0 - LWB
> 
> I would like to thank Jeff Stone and the entire Team Alabama for allowing us depth throughout our roster, to fill our six available positions. You guys are a class act.
> 
> P.S ..... The 2010 SERJ Champions, may have other obligations that could keep them from attending as well.



Mike- o nelly is ready lets go get em


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

If I don't get a response from the 2 & 5 seeds by this evening, they will forfeit their positions. I think that 3 months is adequate time to receive an answer.

Ga's # 10 and 11 seeds, be ready.


----------



## Reminex

Team Ga will have a very experienced Lucas squad!  Good luck guys.


----------



## LIPS

I am ready.  Thanks to everybody who showed Sunday for the JBA tourney too.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Team Georgia as of now has four teams that are definite, they are listed in red. The teams that are listed in blue, will not be able to make it due to other obligations. The 2 & 5 seeded teams, I'm not sure of yet ..... but I have notified our 10 seed to be on standby, and we will bring the 11 seed if we need to.
> 
> 
> 1 seed - Jeff Cash & David Baity - 12.73 - BANG
> 2 seed - Danny Colquitt & Billy Stanly - 12.51 - HVBA
> 3 seed - Russ Edwards & Chris Meyer - 9.69 - BANG
> 4 seed - Daniel Standrige & Josh Combs - 9.63 - SJA
> 5 seed- Mike Smith & Donnie Boone - 8.66 - JBA
> 6 seed- Wayne Glaze & Papa Glaze - 8.09 - SJA
> 
> 
> 7th - Terry Lee & Mike Wood 7.56 - LWB
> 8th- Matt Perron & Richard Perron - 6.72 - HVBA
> 9th- Shane Bridges & Ricky Hightower - 6.63 - LWB
> 10th-Ricky Johnson & Brandon Hightower - 6.50 - LWB
> 11th- Mike Crowley & Dana Peace - 5.90 - LWB
> 12th- Dzafer Ljubuncic & David Jefferies- 4.47 - JBA
> 13th- Bobby Hood & Justin Donaldson - 3.51- SJA
> 14th- Donald Moore & Randy Moore - 4.46 - SWATT
> 15th- Landry Johnson & Chris Labowicz - 3.25 - HVBA
> 16th- Tim Watt & Mike Strickland - 0 - SWATT
> 16th-Kevin Beaty & Dustin Little - 0 - SWATT
> 16th-Jeff Johnson & Jason Johnson - 0 - SWATT
> 16th-Ron Elrod & Ronbo Elrod - 0 - LWB
> 
> I would like to thank Jeff Stone and the entire Team Alabama for allowing us depth throughout our roster, to fill our six available positions. You guys are a class act.
> 
> P.S ..... The 2010 SERJ Champions, may have other obligations that could keep them from attending as well.



We now have 6 teams (in red) to represent The Georgia Jonboat Circuit.

Thanks for stepping up, guys.


----------



## Jim Lee

Georgia has some BIG STICKS! Hang onto the cup. I don`t think you need it but GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jim Lee said:


> Georgia has some BIG STICKS! Hang onto the cup. I don`t think you need it but GOOD LUCK!!!



Thanks for the support, and everything that you do to help us with the post season events Jim. You are a true pioneer for our sport, and an awesome friend.


----------



## Jerk

HH, I'll see you and the guys at the weigh-in!  Good luck to everyone.  Have a ball.


----------



## LIPS

I dont know about anybody else but im flippin hyped up.  lol


----------



## T LEE

Way to go team GA!!!!!! for keeping the cup in GA. Also congrats to Ricky & Brandon for an impressive bag and first place!!!!!


----------



## Jim Lee

T LEE said:


> Way to go team GA!!!!!! for keeping the cup in GA. Also congrats to Ricky & Brandon for an impressive bag and first place!!!!!



X2!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Thanks Y'all.

It was a good time. The Backwoods Bass Club was there for a scheduled event (15 or so boats), and numerous locals, as well as the 11 teams that were competing in the Second Annual South Eastern Regional Jonboat (SERJ) Championship. Needless to say ..... that once you moved away from your initial starting location, you stood a good chance of fishing used water on your next choice of water to fish.

11 Boats, you may ask? Yep ..... Team Ga. was short one team (that got called into work, due to a downed power line), but manged to haul in enough combined weigh to hold onto the SERJ Cup. Johnson & Hightower anchored Team Georgia's total weight with an impressive 18 plus pound limit. Britton & Hawthorne of Team Alabama took second place honors, while Team Georgia's Crowley & Peace took 3rd with an anchor fish of 6 pounds even, which took the Big Bass award.

I have video clips of the entire weigh-in, and will provide a link here once the video is edited & produced. I would like to thank our sponsors, and every team that represented their state in this Jonboat Championship event. It was great to see you Alabama guys again ..... and I look forward to having Team Georgia defend the Championship again in 2012.

Congrats to all of the winners, and thanks again for a great time guys.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> HH, I'll see you and the guys at the weigh-in!  Good luck to everyone.  Have a ball.



Sorry that you could not make it Jerk. Maybe you will start up a new NC Club, and we will see ya next year .... Right?


----------



## Jerk

Good job team, GA.  

HH, sorry I missed you guys.  We were busy hauling in about 20 lbs at Tussahaw Saturday!

The NC clubs, from what little I've heard, seem to really have gotten better organized.  It even looks like the JBFC's leader has taken a little initiative this year to get involved in a few things proactively.  Good to see!  I would be willing to bet by next year, unless they don't like the rules or something again, there would be a united NC team ready to fish.

But what do I know?

As for me, I'm probably done with the jon boat stuff. I don't fish much at all anymore except with my girls.  Been fishing a gas club once a month.  

I'm sure I'll see you around sometime this summer.  Have a good season, and congrats team GA.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

JERK-N-LIPS !!!!

What a cool team name!!! I will be lookin' for ya over the summer, and thanks for the good wishes, my friend.

The N.C Guys only had a problem with the payout format, as far as I know. Good to hear that all of the N.C gang is gettin' along these days, however.


----------



## Jerk

Ahhhhh, yes.  Good ol' Jerk N Lips.  

John Boat Hall of Fame Inductees for sure!

Uh oh!  There's an idea HH!  A Jon Boat Bassin' Hall of Fame!!!!!!!!!   

Get it done!


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Congrats to team Georgia for once again beating down an obviously weaker Alabama team. Maybe next year you should give Alabama 10 teams and you guys keep 5 .

Maybe fishing the SERJ in Alabama will make a difference in 2012, I don't know.

As far as NC goes, we have always been united. However in the last year we have been able to add all the clubs under one tent. There has been some needed changes to some clubs, even a split of the Bassbusters club, but we have become much tighter in our friendships and interactions between clubs.

Just this past weekend, March the 3rd, (being everybody had an open weekend for some forgotten reason) Vinny of the JBFC hosted an open tourney at Mackintosh. It drew a respectable 22 boats. After the tournament there was already talk of our State Classic and the Southeast Regional. The intrest is there and the fishermen are there.

Yes, one of the sticking points is the pay-outs, and the one from day one was a neutral location.
That has not and never will change. I tried last year. 

Again, Congrats team Georgia


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Lozynsky & Pounds
Daniel & Proctor
Smith & Garcia
Lee & Lee
Meason & Morris
Allen & Jones
York & Ruark
Kennedy & Manley
Lee & Day
Johnson & Glaze
Standridge & Standridge
Geiger & Akin
Duke & Brown
Snider & Snider
Ljubuncic & Jefferies
Pryor & Hunt
Lee & Howard
Wood & French, just to name a few pioneers.

These teams were, and (even though some may have different partners), still are a Constant Threat to win, at each Jonboat event that they showed up for.

Good idea about a Hall of Fame, Jerk. I will kick around the idea a lil' bit. We could have each club nominate one team and or individual each year, and a panel could induct a certain number of those that were chosen. We could meet, eat & greet at a Banquet somewhere.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

call it what you want. but lucas was always made to seem like it was a fair place that no one from the georgia side fishes it much couple of the guys never been and the other a time or two. the guys who won with 18 pounds say they fish it all the time (prat live on the water. is what it is and we enjoy being apart of this thing but it will be done some our way this year. wasnt nc interested this time last year aswell?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

I give Alabama an "A" for effort, no doubt. Going into somebodys back yard and challenging them to a fight aint all that smart, no matter how many times they say they don't live there. It is still THEIR back yard.

Thats not a fair way to determine who the best team is. If it aint fair its cheating.

NC is NOT interested in fishing in the 2012 SERJ, not that it's not interesting reading though. I had to check in and see who won this thing even though I already knew the outcome a couple months ago .


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Thats not a fair way to determine who the best team is. If it aint fair its cheating.



Take the time to read posts 248, 249, and 250 of this thread.

Calling someone that tried to fish this event in South Carolina and/or Alabama a Cheater ...... is an awful bold statement to make on an open forum. Especially when hundreds of sportsmen have read the fact, that Master Bass Jons were the Club that chose to compete at Lake Lucas for another shot at our cup. 

P.S ..... In fact, it was stated ...... that before last weekend, they wanted the SERJ Championship to be held on Lake Lucas every year


----------

